# [GENTOO] Daniel Robbins se propose comme président (résolu)

## Magic Banana

C'est sur son Blog.

PS : Devenir Veteran en annonçant cette nouvelle, si c'est pas beau !  :Very Happy: Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Jan 29, 2008 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Je suis perplexe. Vraiment perplexe...

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Faut voir. Je sais pas si cela serait bien ou mal, il a pas mal d'idées et il est compétent   :Question:   :Question: 

C'est soumis à un vote sa fonctionne comment ?

----------

## anigel

C'est bien ça qui me laisse perplexe.

Je viens de lui envoyer un mail pour demander des précisions, je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas déjà lui qui est parti et revenu plusieurs fois ?

----------

## VikingB

Oui, sa biographie est ici:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Robbins

Amusant d'apprendre de cette note qu'il a même travaillé pour M$ ...

http://linuxfr.org/2005/06/17/19135.html

----------

## nonas

La forme est bizarre quand même, la première fois que j'ai lu ça hier sur le planet ça m'a vraiment fait penser à un ultimatum "c'est à vous de choisir mais si dans 7 jours j'ai pas de réponses je vous laisse vous démerdez pour toujours" ^^

Je conçois qu'il ait besoin de fixer une date limite pour savoir ce qu'il va faire et si oui ou non il peut commencer à s'investir ailleurs mais je trouve que 7 jours c'est vraiment peu pour rassembler l'avis d'une communauté (même si techniquement il ne s'adresse qu'aux trustees), même pas vu de thread dans OTW à ce sujet d'ailleurs.

edit : il existe un sondage dans la section Gentoo Chat : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644321.htmlLast edited by nonas on Sun Jan 13, 2008 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Animatrix

Malgré son bref passage chez M$, je pense qu'il est un des seuls à pouvoir assumer cette fonction.

----------

## VikingB

Quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne et m'expliquer ce que sont et qui sont ces "trustees" chez Gentoo?

----------

## babykart

si son retour à la présidence pouvait re dynamiser le projet gentoo et ramener une certaine cohésion au niveau des dev, en tout cas calmer les véléités individuelles (on a le droit de réver...   :Wink:   ), bah tout simplement YES... en bref, si c'est bon pour gentoo... eh oui moi je l'aime cette distribution...

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

[Mode Voyante extra-pas-lucide]

Peut-être a-t-il reçut des demandes dans ce sens, et sa nostalgie l'a repris.

Ou, en continuant d'utiliser quotidiennement/professionnellement la Gentoo (Malgré son travail sur Funtoo), il en a marre de la situation actuelle, qui finit par le toucher aussi, et comme pouvant avoir les moyens de venir donner quelques coups de pieds dans la fourmilière, il décide de revenir pour motiver à aller de l'avant.

... 

[/Mode Voyante extra-pas-lucide]

Non, sérieux, pour ma part, comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai vu beaucoup de bizarreries ces derniers temps (cette dernière année ?) :

- Des paquets arrivant en stable et ne l'étant pas, des ebuild bloqués dont des patchs existent pour corriger ces problèmes, restent bloqués (J'ai pu voir pourquoi, à travers les discussions récentes sur ce forum, concernant la hiérarchie et comment devenir mainteneur d'un paquet)

- Absence de nouvelles du projet Gentoo pendant des semaines/mois (Je parle des Newsletters. Comme vu sur le forum récemment, il y a planet-gentoo et bien d'autres pour s'informer)

- Apparemment, pas de Gentoo 2007.1 (Au moins en 2007 :p) et qui, sans des petits LiveCD annexes de la communauté, m'aurais fortement embêté. (Dure d'avoir de bon LiveCD 64 bits avec toutes les fonctionnalités dont on a besoin pour pouvoir réaliser son installation, sans bidouiller pendant des heures ...)

=> Manque de communication/d'informations/d'avancements, apparition de paquets buggués/non-fonctionnels sur la branche stable => Début de la fin ??? 

C'est une impression qui je l'espère en restera au stade d'impression momentanée.

J'avais eu cette même peur avec Debian (et heu ... je l'ai toujours ... j'ai jamais trouvé la "stable" très stable ... toujours eu un truc qui ne marchait pas correctement ... encore eu cette semaine sur une des machines virtuelles ... des trucs bizarres avec aptitude, le bootstrap que j'ai du modifier à la main, les locales, mysql ... j'ai bien fait 7 réinstallations pour connaitre le bon ordre pour tout installer sans avoir de coquilles. Plus du tout confiance en aptitude et sa gestion des dépendances ...)

On verra bien si la situation arrive à se débloquer, et si je retrouve la sensation de dynamise que j'ai connu au départ en arrivant sur le projet Gentoo (en 2004)

@+,

Guile.

PS : Tiens pendant que j'y pense, une petite idée comme çà :

- De temps à autre, j'ai des paquets qui refusent de se compiler, ayant une dépendance via un autre avec un flag qui doit être activé.

Ne pourrait-on pas prévoir lors de la demande d'emerge, cette dépendance liée au flag ? (un Warning ?)

Je ne suis pas du tout un bon développeur, et je ne connait pas très bien encore tous les mécanismes de la Gentoo, mais en demandant au paquet, leur dépendance et en rajoutant les flags qui vont avec, il "suffirait" par exemple de vérifier si ce flag est inscrit dans :

- le paramètre USE de /etc/make.conf

- les réglages par défaut du profil en cours

- /etc/portage/package.use si une ligne existe pour ce paquet avec ce flag.

OU

- vérifier lors du calcul des dépendances si le paquet en dépendance va bien s'installer avec le flag correspondant.

Exemple, je reprends le cas de BENJI (ici)

* x11-apps/xinit a une dépendance avec sys-apps/dbus et le flag X activé

Et dans tous les cas, xinit va refuser de s'installer si dbus ne l'est pas comme il le souhaite.

=> Ce problème devrait être mis à la connaissance de l'utilisateur avant qu'il ne lance la compilation.

J'ai eu le cas avec poppler-binding qui devait avoir le flag qt3-support activé pour certains paquets.

La joie en ayant lancé la veille un emerge qui devait durer plusieurs heures et en arrivant au matin, et de voir qu'emerge n'a installé que quelques paquets avant de tomber sur ce problème ...

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? faisable ? Y a-t-il un intérêt à ne pas faire cette vérification au niveau des flags ?

----------

## VikingB

Trouvé réponse à ma question ici:

http://www.gentoo.org/foundation/en/

----------

## nonas

Je corrige ce que je disais plus haut : il existe bel et bien un sondage à ce propos dans Gentoo Chat : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644321.html

Donc c'est le moment de faire entendre votre voix !  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, si y a pas un mec avec un caractère bien trempé en haut d'une organisation, ça part toujours en couilles.

Il a ptet un caractère de chiotte, mais ça pourrait permettre d'imposer des choix au lieu que ça fight sans arrêt parmis les devs.

Je ne vote pas car ne connais pas bien le sujet, mais je ne suis pas si sur que ce serait si mal qu'il revienne...

EDIT : ou pitin, je viens de regarder les résultats actuels du sondage o_O'.

----------

## E11

Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il est sourenu par les forumers  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, je suis du même avis que toi Temet, il faut un "big boss" là haut qui aura la capacité et le charisme nécessaire pour rassembler tout le monde et "relancer" gentoo dans la bonne direction. 

Maintenant, à savoir si oui ou non Daniel Robbins est cette personne, je n'en sais pas assez que pour pouvoir y répondre...

----------

## bob1977

 *Quote:*   

> Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il est sourenu par les forumers  

 

 C'est clair mais, hélas, j'ai l'impression qu'ils fondent leur jugement sans rien connaître au sujet. Je n'y connais rien non plus   :Confused:   mais si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne au sujet du problème, ca m'aiderait bien. J'ai lu les 5 premiere pages sur 13 du topic anglais sur le sujet mais je saturais et la plupart des posts etaient sans grand interet et les posts eclaires etaient flous   :Embarassed: 

 Quelque soit la decision des "trustees", je pense que ca va faire bouger gentoo ( en bien ou en mal?) parce que beaucoup de monde va etre au courant qu'il y a un probleme.

----------

## xaviermiller

ouais, au moins tout ça a le mérite de mettre un coup de pied dans ... {la fourmillière / l'arrière-train}

----------

## anigel

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Amusant d'apprendre de cette note qu'il a même travaillé pour M$ ...

 

Oula, par pitié, ne repartons pas dans ces considérations, ça a déjà été bien assez trollé par le passé  :Wink: .

 *nonas wrote:*   

> La forme est bizarre quand même, la première fois que j'ai lu ça hier sur le planet ça m'a vraiment fait penser à un ultimatum "c'est à vous de choisir mais si dans 7 jours j'ai pas de réponses je vous laisse vous démerdez pour toujours" ^^

 

Daniel est le "papa" de Gentoo. Il s'est énormément endetté au début du projet pour le mener à bien. C'est quelqu'un qui a beaucoup donné, dans tous les sens du terme. C'est quelqu'un qui a mené Gentoo là où elle est aujourd'hui (si on regarde les choses en face, Gentoo aujourd'hui n'est pas très différente de ce qu'elle était lorsque Daniel a quitté le lead : les paquets ont été mis à jour, mais l'ensemble a peu évolué ; les freins au développement de la distrib sont toujours les mêmes, faute de choix techniques clairs. Il est volontaire pour repartir sur une nouvelle base, modifier la façon dont fonctionne la communauté autour de la distrib, et donner une nouvel élan au produit, probablement via des choix qui n'ont pas été tranchés jusque-là. Cela ne signifie pas qu'il veuille récupérer un produit en décrépitude. Le temps joue contre Gentoo puisque les problèmes présents se suivent et se ressemblent, décourageant même les meilleures volontés. Il fait sa proposition maintenant, et veut une réponse claire, faute de quoi il passe à autre chose (quoi ? mystère...). Ca me semble recevable. La méthode n'est pas très orthodoxe, je suis d'accord. D'un autre côté on a pu constater par le passé que les palabres ne donnent plus de résultats depuis un moment. Pourquoi ne pas bousculer un peu les habitudes ?

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Je conçois qu'il ait besoin de fixer une date limite pour savoir ce qu'il va faire et si oui ou non il peut commencer à s'investir ailleurs mais je trouve que 7 jours c'est vraiment peu pour rassembler l'avis d'une communauté (même si techniquement il ne s'adresse qu'aux trustees), même pas vu de thread dans OTW à ce sujet d'ailleurs.

 

Il ne demande pas l'avis de la communauté. Il fait une proposition aux dirigeants actuels de la fondation gentoo (qui n'est qu'une sorte d'assoc 1901 version américaine). Autrement dit, il prend note qu'il respecte la structure actuelle, et qu'il propose de la modifier. Notons que Gentoo peut exister sans cette Fondation (dont les contours sont chaque jour un peu plus flous), mais ça marcherait mieux avec, surtout si c'était dirigé avec plus de "poigne".

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne et m'expliquer ce que sont et qui sont ces "trustees" chez Gentoo?

 

Une sorte de "bureau" pour l'association américaine "Gentoo foundation".

Bref, je ne crois pas au "Messie" qui sauvera Gentoo. Si Daniel reprend, directement ou indirectement, les rênes du projet, on peut tabler sur quelques départs de développeurs. On peut aussi penser que ce sera la fin, à brève échéance, des flamewars par mailing-list interposée. La structure de développement serait probablement modifiée, en plus modulaire j'espère. Si il décide de s'écarter définitivement du projet, d'autres dévs, découragés, feront peut-être de même. Dans tous les cas, je pense qu'il y a des risques accrus de départs dans les semaines à venir. Si Daniel propose ça, il me semble évident que c'est réfléchi, et que ça ne l'a pas pris comme l'envie de pisser  :Laughing: . Autrement dit : je suppose qu'il a déjà l'accord de plusieurs développeurs, probablement influents (si un dév passe dans le coin, les gens du forum qui n'ont pas le temps de lire -dev écouteraient bien volontiers "radio-cancan gentoo" ^^). Mais en fait, étant donné que je n'ai toujours pas de réponse à mon mail, je fais comme tout le monde : je ne fais que supposer   :Rolling Eyes:  .

N'empêche qu'avec des suppositions, j'en ai encore mis une grosse tartine  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Gaug

Belle explication Anigel je me souvient quand Daniel dirigeait les destinés de gentoo les choses allaient rondement et rapidement sa ferais du bien de revoir gentoo reprendre son élan.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Plus je regarde ça, plus je trouve que Daniel ressemble beaucoup au créateur de Slackware. Il l'a pas eu facile au début. De plus, comme dit Anigel, si DR revient et qu'il y a des devs qui quittent, ça va peut-être faire de l'air frais et surtout, ça va peut-être redonner du morale aux troupes et donner la chance à d'autres devs de prendre leurs places.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Belle explication Anigel je me souvient quand Daniel dirigeait les destinés de gentoo les choses allaient rondement et rapidement sa ferais du bien de revoir gentoo reprendre son élan. 

 

En effet.

----------

## d2_racing

Avec tout ce qui se passe, on est même rendu avec un wiki : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Problems_at_Gentoo

----------

## titoucha

Moi je n'ai pas tout compris les tenants et les aboutissants de cette affaire, je ne me prononcerais donc pas.

Par contre si cette re-venue pouvait remettre Gentoo sur les rails je suis pour, car cette décrépitude qui atteint Gentoo me chagrine.

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, s'il revient, j'espère qu'il va s'occuper de ceci :

- Mettre à jour le site et surtout refaire un layout de site au goût du jour.

- Sortir un nouveau profile.

- Sortir un nouveau LiveCD.

- Faire du ménage à partir du bas jusqu'au top de la structure de Gentoo.

- Remettre sur la bonne track Gentoo.

- Redonner de la crédibilité que Gentoo a perdu au fil du temps.

----------

## Temet

... faire un package.gentoo.org moins moche et surtout utile? (recherche...)

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ... faire un package.gentoo.org moins moche et surtout utile? (recherche...)

 

Moi je me sers de gentoo-portage.com depuis un méchant bout  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Pourquoi pas ? 

 Après tout toutes les ressources sont bonnes à prendre, surtout quand elles ont une connaissance plus qu'approffondie des tenants et aboutissants de Gentoo.

 De qui plus est, cela permettrais surement aux pro et anti de se motiver pour redonner du peps au projet.

 Sinon OUI l'habillage est moche et nécessiterais un bon relooking et OUI la "base" style portage aussi mériterais un bon coup de plumeau ..

 Alors je vote pour (meme si on ne nous demande pas notre avis)   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ton avis est implicitement pris en compte. Comment tu veux que les utilisateurs réagissent si 90% de votants sont pour et que les devs les ignorent?

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> (meme si on ne nous demande pas notre avis)

 

Eh, il n'empêche qu'ils ne pourront pas complètement ignorer le plébiscite sur ce forum. (cf. le sondage, 91% de oui...)

Au moins ça leur donne la "température" des utilisateurs Gentoo. Ils comptent quand même beaucoup dans un tel projet.

Je vote pour. Pour les mêmes raisons évoquées précédemment par anigel, Temet et d'autres.

----------

## xaviermiller

est-ce le rôle d'un Président ?

----------

## Temet

Tu crois qu'il louche sur Carla lui aussi?  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de Poliglamouritics s'il vous plaît  :Smile: 

----------

## default

D'un avis TRES personnel, que ça bouge en bien ou en mal, pourvu que ça bouge. Si la situation avec Daniel Robbins empire, les réactions se feront sentir très rapidement et il ne sera pas trop tard pour revenir à la situation actuelle.

Je pense, comme beaucoup, qu'il faut sentir que les choses évoluent autour de notre distrib préférée, qu'il y ait un peu de vie bon sang!

----------

## xaviermiller

Tant que ça ne tourne pas en "foire aux slips" managériale, et qu'un débat de fond se lance, avec des idées claires, ce sera un mieux.

C'est l'avantage d'Ubuntu par exemple, où tout est décidé par une personne qui gère tout de sa poigne. Ca avance, et on voit l'évolution.

----------

## Mickael

Une idée de changement, d'ouverture est entrain de germer dans la tête des devs :

[gentoo-dev] Seeking questions for a user survey

c'est dans la mailing list.

 *Quote:*   

> On Jan 15, 2008 4:05 AM, Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org> wrote:
> 
> > I was really speaking mostly of the people who
> 
> > dislike the *idea* of an Installer for Gentoo, and then go and bash it
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

C'est bon signe à mon avis.

----------

## xaviermiller

par contre, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris, mais dans planet, les réactions sont plutôt négatives, du genre "mêle-toi de ce qui te regarde, de toutes façons tu parles de la fondation qui n'a rien à voir avec les devs"

----------

## mornik

A la limite, s'il tiens réellement au projet, il risque de le forker non ? Et ainsi "débaucher" un certain nombre de dev.

Perso, je préfère repartir avec un fork dynamique, plutot que de rester sur une gentoo, à la direction molasse qui s'enlise dans une certaine inactivitée pesante.

Et franchement je crois assez peu projet démocratique. Un projet à besoin d'un chef pour prendre des decisions. Pas plus.

Apres on peu élire ce chef de manière plus democratique bien sur   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080112-status-gwn.xml

Je crois qu'on connait la réponse maintenant   :Shocked:  .

----------

## E11

 *anigel wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080112-status-gwn.xml
> 
> Je crois qu'on connait la réponse maintenant   .

 

Mmmh... J'ai pas compris en quoi ça répondait à la question de DR ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

idem pour moi. Maîtrise pas assez l'anglais que pour comprendre toutes les nuances et sous-entendus liés à des flamewars sur IRC que je ne suivrais pas...

----------

## Temet

Moi je comprends que ça veut dire : on patauge dans la merde mais on y reste ... et sans DR.

----------

## billiob

Il me semble que les dévs (qui communiquent sur le sujet) sont plutôt de l'avis opposé à celui de la communauté (ce qui montre déjà là un problème).

La plupart des dévs (du planet) qui refusent le retour de D. Robbins indiquent que du point de vue technique, il n'y a pas de problèmes : release retardée suite à des problèmes de sécurité.

J'ai vu de brillants développeurs partir : Taviso qui ne s'occupe plus de la sécurité, Roy Marples qui part suite à un refus "douteux" (de la part du conseil technique de gentoo) par rapport à baselayout2 ... et d'autres.

J'utilise Gentoo depuis la 2004.3. À cette époque, les mises-à-jour de portage, on en voyait ! J'ai l'impression que Gentoo vit sur ses actifs, la ferveur et l'envie semblent moins présentes.

Ok, les ebuilds continuent d'arriver à bon rythme, mais selon-moi, il y a des problèmes sérieux à résoudre autant au niveau administratif (ça fait longtemps que la fondation doit choisir ce qu'elle doit devenir avec un possible transfert vers la Software Freedom Conservancy ...) qu'au niveau technique.

Il y a aussi des problèmes de communication clairs : il a fallu attendre que /. en parle pour voir 3 news sur le site.

Néanmoins, je ne suis pas à 100% pour le retour de D.Robbins. 

 *D. Robbins wrote:*   

> In other words, if the current trustees accept this offer, they are basically handing the leadership of the Foundation over to me and the trustees that I will choose.

 

Aucun contre pouvoir, ça ne me rassure pas.

Quelque soit la solution choisie, j'espère qu'elle donnera un nouveau soufle à Gentoo.

----------

## bob1977

 *Quote:*   

> Moi je comprends que ça veut dire : on patauge dans la merde mais on y reste ... et sans DR.

 

 J'ai compris ca moi aussi. Vu que  c'etait ce qui etait souvent reproché sur le topic anglais sur le retour de DR, c'est ce qui a ete trouve: une newsletter mensuelle... Je pense moi aussi que DR ne devrait pas etre repris vu cette proposition dans l'urgence.

----------

## E11

D'un autre coté (si j'ai bien compris), il y a beaucoup de chance pour que DR, s'il n'est pas repris sur gentoo, fasse son propre projet de son côté et donc se concentre sur funtoo qui deviendrait un linux a part entière...non ? Peut-être arrivera-t-il alors à convaincre certains de ces anciens "compagnons" du début de gentoo et autres "big" dev gentoo à le rejoindre dans son travail ?

Ca aurait d'ailleurs certains avantages de procéder comme ça... Ca permettrait de ne pas devoir se battre contre tous ceux qui ne veulent pas du changement, de pouvoir mieu structuer le travail de tout le monde dès le départ sans devoir négocier à l'arrache avec chacun pour que l'organisation reprenne une forme plus hiérarchisée (dans le sens ou quand on a un certains pouvoir décisionnel en tant que dev ou autres, c'est toujours vraiment compliqué d'accepter du jour au lendemain de devoir redevenir qu'un simple dev ou autres faisant ce qu'on lui demande...) ,... en contre partie, ça demande l'abandon du nom "gentoo" pour eux,... 

Bien sur, tout ceci, n'est qu'une supposition...

----------

## xaviermiller

pire : DR est propriétaire du nom et du logo, il pourrait les récupérer pour son projet  :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> pire : DR est propriétaire du nom et du logo, il pourrait les récupérer pour son projet 

 

Ca serait vache ça quand même !   :Laughing: 

Maintenant, je sais pas s'il aurait vraiment avantage de reprendre le nom et le logo pour ce projet... mais bon, ça c'est un autre débat  :Razz: 

----------

## Zazbar

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> pire : DR est propriétaire du nom et du logo, il pourrait les récupérer pour son projet 

 

Sur de ca ? Il me semblait que tous les droits appartenaient justement à la fondation ....

----------

## El_Goretto

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   pire : DR est propriétaire du nom et du logo, il pourrait les récupérer pour son projet  
> 
> Ca serait vache ça quand même !   

 

Hohoho, joli, E11  :Wink: 

--

edit: oups, j'ai oublié de dire un truc:

En fait, le fork me fait le plus grand peur, mais en même temps... "I had a dream..."

J'imagine une distro forké par DR, dynamique, un peu kakou (Kakoo? voire cassée, ben on a tous déjà pété notre gentoo un jour, hein  :Wink: , de pointe, comme gentoo à ses débuts (enfin les miens), et la gentoo telle qu'elle est devenue, avec ses projets comme hardened, en beaucoup plus sérieuse et conservatrice, plus attirante pour une intégration professionnelle.

Mais reste toujours la peur de diviser les efforts... même si, en étant optimiste, c'est comme si on faisait un peu de jardinerie et que les 2 plants repartaient de plus belle...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je comprends que ça veut dire : on patauge dans la merde mais on y reste ... et sans DR.

 

En effet, c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. Nan mais allez passons à "l'annual news letter", pour être sûr d'avoir un truc top qualité, le temps que les barbes poussent toussa  bla bla bla   :Sad: 

Qui ne reprenne pas DR soit, ça peut se concevoir, mais le soucis c'est qu'ils ne proposent strictement rien en face.

Sinon biliob, avoir un contre-pouvoir dans un projet (pas en politique) est généralement un parti risqué. Du contre-pouvoir? C'est exactement ce qu'il y actuellement, et beaucoup trop même. D'où cet état léthargique actuel, cette fuite de bons (meilleurs?) éléments et j'en passe.

Si Linux était géré par plusieurs personnes au lieu d'une qui a le pouvoir de trancher... ça aurait coulé ou multi-forké depuis des lustres.Je ne dis pas qu'avoir un contre-pouvoir ne peut fonctionner avec un tel projet, mais assurément c'est un échec pour Gentoo. Cette distrib a besoin d'une personne qui tranche! 

Je sais pas vous mais j'ai l'impression que le fork de Gentoo devient de plus en plus une potentielle réalité... et si fork il y a et que l'herbe y est plus verte ce sera la première fois que je changerait de distrib en 5 ans.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bah si ça forke, on a une base stable (la 2007.1)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bah si ça forke, on a une base stable (la 2007.1)

 

...on aura aussi: paludis et/ou pkgcore, svn, baselayout2, ...  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Je suis d'accord avec toi Kwenspc.

La question actuel à posé aux utilisateurs gentoo ne serait pas donc de savoir s'ils seraient prêt, oui ou non, à quitter gentoo pour un projet similaire, équivalent ou meilleur en qualité, si celui-ci venait à voir le jour ?

Ca serait sans doute une bonne indication pour la fondation et ses choix... car après tout, le consomateur reste "le maître"... s'ils préfèrent continuer à se battre entre dev et à ne plus entièrement satisfaire les utilisateurs, ben il faut pas qu'il s'étonne qu'au final ils ne soit plus que quelques-uns à encore utiliser gentoo... 

PS : ca me fait penser... si vraiment ils ne veulent pas d'une personne pour décider ou qu'un comité restreint décide de la marche à suivre de l'installation, pourquoi n'organisent-ils pas de referendum ? même si au final A gagne avec 50.004% par rapport à B, A a gagné... c'est tranché, on va vers A et tout le monde s'y plie... Ca doit pas être bien compliqué à faire ? et plus démocratique que ça, c'est difficile  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *E11 wrote:*   

> La question actuel à posé aux utilisateurs gentoo ne serait pas donc de savoir s'ils seraient prêt, oui ou non, à quitter gentoo pour un projet similaire, équivalent ou meilleur en qualité, si celui-ci venait à voir le jour ?
> 
> 

 

Si DR forke, je suis certain qu'il va utiliser le modèle de Slackware....il va être le chef et au pire, il va développer comme fait monsieur Slackware.

Par contre, peut-être qu'il va partir à partir des sources de son funtoo.org pour monter une nouvelle distribution et je suis certain qu'il va y avoir des devs qui vont venir avec lui.

On va peut-être se ramasser avec une Funtoo 2008.0 et qu'elle va utiliser baselayout 2 avec une nouvelle version de portage.

J'ai bien hâte de voir ça et surtout la réaction des utilisateurs.

[/quote]

Enfin, je sais pas si vous avez eu connaissance de ce fait : Cette semaine il y avait un sondage à propos du retour de DR dans OTW ou le Gentoo Chat et le thread a été bloqué dimanche et maintenant le thread a été effacé du forum. Je trouve ça pas super correct d'effacer des threads quand ça fait pas l'affaire des admins ou des dirigeants de Gentoo.

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> Cette semaine il y avait un sondage à propos du retour de DR dans OTW ou le Gentoo Chat et le thread a été bloqué dimanche et maintenant le thread a été effacé du forum. 

 

LOL

Gentoo ou comment faire passer la liberté "logicielle" avant la liberté d'expression ^^

----------

## E11

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, je sais pas si vous avez eu connaissance de ce fait : Cette semaine il y avait un sondage à propos du retour de DR dans OTW ou le Gentoo Chat et le thread a été bloqué dimanche et maintenant le thread a été effacé du forum. Je trouve ça pas super correct d'effacer des threads quand ça fait pas l'affaire des admins ou des dirigeants de Gentoo.

 

Celui-là ? Il a juste été déplacé non ? Sinon c'est vraiment scandaleux de la part des admins   :Shocked: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouf, il est rendu dans Gentoo chat d'abord.

Au fait, le site vient d'être mis à jour... après 3 mois sans nouvelle  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

[1984]un thread sur DR ? pourquoi en parler ? il n'a jamais existé. Qui est Dr ?[/1984]

----------

## anigel

Diable, j'étais loin de penser que mon petit lien vous emmènerait si loin dans les conjectures !

D'abord, que j'éclaircisse un peu tout ça (ouais, j'en conviens, mon lien n'est pas clair). Le 11, Daniel Robbins poste sa proposition. Le 12, l'équipe de la GWN annonce après plusieurs mois de silence que, pour résoudre le problème du manque de temps à consacrer à la GWN, on se propose de passer à une seule newsletter par mois, mais d'une qualité accrue, puisque bénéficiant d'un process de révision digne de ce qui se fait de mieux actuellement : l'or-ga-ni-sa-tion du travail. Vous savez déjà ce que je pense de cette manie de tout sur-organiser, je n'épilogue pas. A force de vouloir tout régenter, on passe plus de temps à gérer la gestion qu'à réellement faire avancer les choses (et sur ce point je rejoins totalement nattfodd juste avant son départ de l'équipe de dev). La GWN va donc elle aussi fonctionner comme ça... Sans vouloir jouer les oiseaux de mauvais augure, je me dis que 3 mois de retard ne s'expliquent pas uniquement par une mauvaise gestion d'un temps de travail par essence variable, puisque bénévole.

Mais je reste persuadé que faire un fork n'est pas si simple. D'abord Daniel ne se trouve pas dans la situation de ses débuts. De l'eau a passé sous les ponts, et sa vie est certainement très différente aujourd'hui ce qu'elle était au début du siècle. A mon avis la meilleure des solutions serait que les "trustees" acceptent l'offre, et que l'organisation et le fonctionnement de la distrib soient considérablement modifiées. Plutot que l'exemple de Slack, je préfère celui de BSD, où le coeur du système est clairement séparé des applicatifs. J'en ai fait la suggestion à DR, mais il semble ne plus répondre aux mails depuis quelques jours. Probablement submergé par les messages de femmes folles de son corps... ou de geeks avec plein d'idées toutes meilleures les unes que les autres  :Wink:  ?

L'analyse de Temet correspond assez à ce que je ressens lorsque je lis les posts de dévs qui traitent du sujet sur planet. Effectivement, ils semblent ressentir cette proposition comme une agression ; pour la plupart, si je lis entre les lignes, j'ai la nette impression qu'ils se sentent infantilisés par ce retour de Robbins. Un peu comme Papa reviendrait mettre de l'ordre dans la chambre que les gamins n'arrivent pas à ranger... C'est dommage je crois, mais on n'y peut rien. Et pire, comme le souligne billiob, l'avis de la communauté semble radicalement opposé. Alors je me demande si la communauté sait ce qui est bon pour Gentoo. Après tout, la distrib ne marche pas trop mal, même si elle évolue bien moins vite que ce qu'elle devrait (avis perso, rapport à la vision d'ensemble que j'essaie d'avoir dans mon travail sur la partie la plus visible du monde Linux). Les développeurs de talent qui partent, ça arrive, c'est comme ça ; mais il faut reconnaitre qu'ils ont été nombreux ces derniers mois (ces deux dernières années en fait je pense). Lorsque j'ai soulevé le sujet sur -dev avant de quitter à mon tour le navire (pour des raisons qui n'impliquaient pas uniquement gentoo, je préfère le préciser, inutile de charger la mule), il m'a été répondu que le nombre de dév augmentaient, et que donc cette constatation n'était pas recevable. Dont acte, je vous fais juge 18 mois après.

Quels exemples prendre pour se faire une idée de ce que le retour de Robbins pourrait impliquer ? Ils ne manquent pas : OpenBSD, pour ne citer que le plus important : même si je ne suis pas fan de cet UNIX, je dois reconnaitre que le produit est extrêmement bien géré, et pourtant Theo n'est pas quelqu'un qui vit bien la contradiction... Bref, le fait que Gentoo soit tenu par quelqu'un qui donne au projet une orientation claire, et des objectifs techniques et philosophiques nets ne me dérange pas du tout, au contraire. Mais je préfèrerai largement que tout ça soit se fasse sans (trop de) heurts. C'est mal barré...

Par contre un fork... Sincèrement, je suis perplexe : c'est un travail énorme, ça demande une infrastructure conséquente, c'est compliqué à mettre en place, ça prend beaucoup de temps... Non, vraiment, ce serait la pire des solutions je crois.

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ca serait vache ça quand même !   

 

Jolie référence  :Wink: . Tu es prêt à passer le quizz développeur toi xD !

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ca serait sans doute une bonne indication pour la fondation et ses choix... car après tout, le consomateur reste "le maître"... s'ils préfèrent continuer à se battre entre dev et à ne plus entièrement satisfaire les utilisateurs, ben il faut pas qu'il s'étonne qu'au final ils ne soit plus que quelques-uns à encore utiliser gentoo... 

 

Oula... Encore les ravages de la société de consommation ! Dans le monde du libre il n'y a pas de "consommateur" : si ça ne te plait pas, la porte est ouverte, et Microsoft t'accueille à bras ouvert (pense à présenter ta Mastercard à l'entrée stp). Je crois qu'il y a dans tes propos un petit décalage avec la réalité du logiciel libre. Si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu change. Le fait que l'adéquation entre usagers et dévs ne soit plus au top, ce n'est pas de la faute des dévs : vois plutot ça comme le problème de la communauté dans son ensemble. Ca peut aussi vouloir dire que les usagers mécontents de Gentoo se sont trompés de distrib...

----------

## anigel

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'en ai fait la suggestion à DR, mais il semble ne plus répondre aux mails depuis quelques jours. Probablement submergé par les messages de femmes folles de son corps... ou de geeks avec plein d'idées toutes meilleures les unes que les autres  ?

 

Ah ben si, il répond, et il a lu mon mail  :Wink: . Il répond même directement via un nouveau billet sur son blog !

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je sais pas vous mais j'ai l'impression que le fork de Gentoo devient de plus en plus une potentielle réalité... et si fork il y a et que l'herbe y est plus verte ce sera la première fois que je changerait de distrib en 5 ans.

 

Ben moi çà me ferai vrrrrraiment chi*** ; même si je ne mets que 4 ans dans la balance   :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'est déjà suffisamment difficile de trouver (en règle générale) qqch qui plaise, fiable (quoi qu'on en dire), qui dure... pas trop dépendant de la mode ou de poussées hormonales spasmodiques pour une fois alors mer** !

C'était a craindre car y'avait du passif ailleurs mais déjà, le coup des overlays c'était la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres.

A chacun sa sauce et au diable la QA. Et si je suis pas content, je fork tout parce que chmeux : "il m'a parlé mal" et que je suis super meilleur que les autres tout seul comme un grand et que j'ai besoin de personne pour me palucher tranquile   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pu**** mer** ! Je ne connais pas l'âge moyen/median des devs +/- pro qui ont une adresse en gentoo.org mais, m'est avis qu'y'a des baffes qui se perdent !

Un projet et de surcroit d'envergure tel que celui-ci, ne devrait pas souffrir de ce genre de considérations puériles.

Si désaccords conceptuels identifiés il y a soit on s'assoit et on discute, on argumente, on confronte (on s'engueule voire on règle çà dans la cage d'escalier s'il le faut), on dors une bonne nuit et le lendemain on s'y remets d'un seul homme ! Bord** ! Le reste des verbiages continuels sur le choix du remplaçant du package-manager ou du shell parcequ'il y a un truc über-hype au pays du soleil levant ou qu'il n'y a pas la feature quiroxorsamamanours - rien à braire - on choisi une bonne fois pour toute et on y va au charbon, on corrigera ensuite si y faut.  

Une mise au point claire dans les arcanes ne ferait pas de mal depuis le temps. Ces histoires rappliques continuellement sans jamais vraiment régler les problèmes sur le fond. Je ne dis pas que c'est simple à faire mais encore faut-il essayer... vraiment ! Et sans s'arrêter à la surface apparente.

Il n'y a aucune eau qui soit calme et aucun projet qui ne se conduise sans rencontrer de difficultés à un moment ou à un autre mais prendre la porte à chaque "pets de travers" c'est trop facile ! D'ailleurs, nos userreps se sont-ils ralliers pour mener nos doléances ? Ils sont notamment là pour ce faire non ?!

Alors personnellement non ! Non je ne prendrai pas la porte ni pour funtoo, ni pour freebsd ni pour quoi que ce soit d'autres pour l'heure et pour ces raisons-là.

Nous avons de la ressources - nul n'est irremplaçable même parmi les devs de haut vol - des passionnés, il en naît toutes les minutes. Les batisseurs chevronnées sont plus râres certes mais on en trouvera bien qquns qui se révèleront parmi ces passionnés et y on trouvera également des pilards solides pour maintenir la structure et son histoire ; et d'autres modestes tailleurs de pierres pour faire évoluer et embellir l'édifice sur du long terme.

Oui je sais je râle mais j'en ai marre.Ce soir, je suis saoul, fatigué et j'enrage. Et comme d'habitude çà réveille de mauvais poil l'Idéaliste-amoureux-révolté qui vacillait. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il vous faut d'envie ou d'enjeux pour continuer à jouer ?

Vous allez pas lachez en route ??? Y'a trop de chemin parcouru par ceux qui nous ont précédés pour en rester là ?!

Alexis, guilc, Bapt & les autres : essayez-vous plus haut à l'exercice ; y'a des endusers qui en veulent derrière vous et tant qui s'ignorent...

Ah çà ira çà ira çà ira  :Mr. Green: 

bon allez va... je m'auto-ban jusqu'à vendredi avant que mes maux ne s'épanchent ici plus encore

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous allez pas lachez en route ??? Y'a trop de chemin parcouru par ceux qui nous ont précédés pour en rester là ?!
> 
> Alexis, guilc, Bapt & les autres : essayez-vous plus haut à l'exercice ; y'a des endusers qui en veulent derrière vous et tant qui s'ignorent...

 

Quoi quoi quoi ? qu'entends-je ?  :Smile: 

Pour ma part, je change pas :p

J'en suis au stade ou Gentoo, ça tourne tout seul, tout simplement  :Wink: 

C'est fini pour moi l'époque ou je cherchais sans cesse du mouvement pour au final pas grand chose.

Aujourd'hui avec Gentoo, j'ai :

- un système stable (même en ~x86)

- une intégration propre des patchs pie/ssp et grsec pour ma gateway

- tous les softs dont j'ai besoin et bien plus encore (faudrait quand même pas oublier que sous Gentoo, on a à peu près autant sinon plus de softs que sosu debien quand même hein, c'est pas rien  :Wink: )

- Tout ça mis à jour très régulièrement, malgré les quelques packages qui sont légèrement plus longs à être mis à jour (mais ça reste tout a fait acceptable à mon goût)

Bref, suis pas pret de partir de Gentoo moi, et je ne la trouve pas du tout décadente  :Smile: 

Mais qui sais, c'est ptet l'âge  :Laughing: 

Un jour ptet même que je tenterais le quiz, mais..... flemme quoi, j'avoue :p (et surtout taf qui mange un paquet d'heures par semaine, et pas forcément envie de se caler derrière le PC dès le retour du boulot...)

Signé : Un vieux papy utilisateur de Gentoo depuis la 1.4rc2 (ouch, ça nous ramène à fin 2002-début 2003 ça !)

----------

## E11

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *E11 wrote:*   Ca serait sans doute une bonne indication pour la fondation et ses choix... car après tout, le consomateur reste "le maître"... s'ils préfèrent continuer à se battre entre dev et à ne plus entièrement satisfaire les utilisateurs, ben il faut pas qu'il s'étonne qu'au final ils ne soit plus que quelques-uns à encore utiliser gentoo...  
> 
> Oula... Encore les ravages de la société de consommation ! Dans le monde du libre il n'y a pas de "consommateur" : si ça ne te plait pas, la porte est ouverte, et Microsoft t'accueille à bras ouvert (pense à présenter ta Mastercard à l'entrée stp). Je crois qu'il y a dans tes propos un petit décalage avec la réalité du logiciel libre. Si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu change. Le fait que l'adéquation entre usagers et dévs ne soit plus au top, ce n'est pas de la faute des dévs : vois plutot ça comme le problème de la communauté dans son ensemble. Ca peut aussi vouloir dire que les usagers mécontents de Gentoo se sont trompés de distrib...

 

Ah je n'ai pas voulu aller aussi loin dans ma réflexion. Je ne voulais pas dire "ils ont besoin de nous pour vivre donc ils doivent un minimum nous écouter", non, je voulais juste dire qu'il y a un avantage commun à travailler "ensemble". Il est clair que fondamentalement, ils n'ont pas besoin d'avoir "des consomateurs" pour vivre et continuer à faire avancer la machine. Mais, je ne pense pas non plus, que se soit un avantage pour eux de se retrouver seul entre dev. 

Je n'ai pas voulu dire non plus que "c'est la faute des devs", non, s'il y a actuellement des problèmes, c'est surement du à tout un tas de chose pas toujours lié au développeurs. De plus, tout les devs, j'en suis sur, font de leur mieu pour mener à bien gentoo et la faire avancer dans la bonne direction. Ils font un grand travail et je le respecte énormément. Je ne leur dirai d'ailleurs jamais assez merci !

Maintenant, il y a parfois des "grosses" décisions à prendre pour l'avenir, et je ne pense pas que se soit juste aux devs ou aux membres de l'organisation de décider. Certes, il n'est pas question que la communauté des utilisateurs aient un pouvoir décisionnel de 90% et que les devs n'aient plus qu'à appliqués ce qu'on leur demande, ce serait stupide et ressemblerait à de l'esclavage. Mais de là, à complètement snobbé l'avis de la communauté des utilisateurs, je ne pense pas que se soit normal non plus. Les utilisateurs ne doivent pas avoir la majorité des voies dans les décisions, mais ils doivent quand même être écouté et pouvoir donné leur avis. Devs, responsable financier de l'association, mainteneur des sites/serveurs,... et utilisateurs, font tous partie de la grande famille gentoo. A ce titre, il me semble que tous, on a un peu notre mot à dire, avec il est clair une pondération différente en fonction de notre status.

Pour les usagers mécontents, oui ça peut vouloir dire qu'ils se sont trompé de distrib... Maintenant, quand on connait l'installation et qu'on l'utilise depuis plusieurs années déjà, en ayant toujours été ravi de son utilisation, je trouves que le jour où un mouvement de mécontentement arrive de la part de ces gens-là, ça ne vient pas juste du faite qu'on se soit trompé de distrib, mais plutôt qu'il y a eu un malentendu entre membres de la communauté sur la route à prendre. Il faut alors, il me semble, pour le bien de tous, en parler et trouver une solution, même si celle-ci n'est pas toujours facil à trouver/appliquer et qu'ils y aura toujours au final des mécontents.

Je ne veux pas la mort de gentoo, tout du contraire, ça me désole d'entendre ces problèmes. J'espère qu'une chose : qu'il y ait une solution rapidement permettant à notre distrib de redevenir la grande Gentoo.

----------

## d2_racing

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  J'en ai fait la suggestion à DR, mais il semble ne plus répondre aux mails depuis quelques jours. Probablement submergé par les messages de femmes folles de son corps... ou de geeks avec plein d'idées toutes meilleures les unes que les autres  ?
> 
> 

 

J'ai remarqué ça aussi, j'ai eu 2 messages de sa part, la même journée et puis rien.

----------

## d2_racing

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Je ne veux pas la mort de gentoo, tout du contraire, ça me désole d'entendre ces problèmes. J'espère qu'une chose : qu'il y ait une solution rapidement permettant à notre distrib de redevenir la grande Gentoo.

 

Amen sur ces belles paroles.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis ravi de voir l'implication de nombreux membres dans NOTRE distribution !

Apparemment, peu d'entre nous connaît le fond de l'histoire (moi y compris, je veux dire, je ne sais rien et je dis n'importe quoi), et en parler, tenter de décrypter les tenants et aboutissants nous fait mieux connaître Gentoo et encore mieux l'aimer.

La crise actuelle (n'ayons pas peur des mots, je vis dans un pays en crise gouvernementale depuis 7 mois "sans problème"), et la tournure de ces derniers jours (message du 16/1 du blog de D.R cité par Anigel dans son long post excellement intéressant) semble me faire espérer que nous avons enfin trouvé l'étincelle qui va nous donner un coup de fouet pour continuer "vers l'infini et au-delà".

Des dév "gamins", il y en aura des tonnes, et vouloir les ignorer simplement à cause de leur caractère de cochon n'est pas une solution. Ce sont eux les forces vives, les seuls volontaires qui passent leurs nuits à bosser pour nous. Ils sont instables ? normal, comme tous les djeuns, ils changent, les engagements ne peuvent être à long terme car la période dans laquelle ils vivent (ben, école quoi) est courte, et c'est quand on est à l'école qu'on a plein de temps pour... étudier et faire plein de trucs. A 20 ans, on est idéaliste, on veut refaire le monde, et on s'engage à donf, parfois extrèmement à gauche, à droite, anar, peu importe, mais on s'engage.

Puis vient le boulot, la copine-compagne-femme, les gamins, et autres obligations "non-geek-célibataire-mangeur-de-pizza".

Hier encore, je me disais : "début février : BSD ou Bubuntu?". Ce matin, je m'accrocherai à Gentoo tant qu'il sera opérationnel (même pas up-to-date-avec-le-dernier-package-sorti-il-y-a-3-picosecondes) et me permettra de faire ce que je fais (heu... surfer et lire mon mail, pfiuuu, je me sens vieux)

Merci Anigel pour ton long post argumenté et éclairant !  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Hum, on dit beaucoup de mal des devs là... mais je pense que personne ne critique leur effort et travail individuellement.

C'est plutot au niveau décisionnel et cohabition que ça pose problème.

Alexis, si tu passes par là, je ne serais pas contre l'avis de quelqu'un certainement mieux informé que nous  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Ce soir, je suis saoul, fatigué et j'enrage.

 

Ahhhh ben c'est pour ça que j'ai rien compris !   :Laughing: 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> La crise actuelle (n'ayons pas peur des mots, je vis dans un pays en crise gouvernementale depuis 7 mois "sans problème")

 

Au passage, merci à nos amis belges d'avoir prouvé que les politiques ne servaient plus à rien  :Wink: .

Plus généralement, je corrige un truc dans mon post d'hier soir : la comparaison avec Papa qui entre dans la chambre n'était pas là pour illustrer le comportement des dévs, qui sont nombreux à être eux-même parents. Je voulais illustrer que ce qui ressortait des sujets hostiles à DR sur planet, c'était cette crainte d'être infantilisés. Alors que je crois que DR n'a pas du tout voulu ça, et que l'interprétation que font ces dévs des propos du fondateur est erronnée. C'est dommage. Mais en aucun cas je n'ai voulu insinuer que les dévs sont des enfants capricieux  :Wink: .

Sinon, Temet +1 (ça devient une habitude ^^).

----------

## Temet

Et j'adore ça anigel   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

Bon bah pour l'avis d'une personne ne faisant plus trop attention à tout ça:

moi, je ne suis pas contre un fork, je sais que ça peut vouloir annoncer la mort du projet plus facilement mais bon, discuter c'est bien sympa mais, on discute beaucoup plus qu'on agit. En voulant plaire à trop de gens, ou que sais-je, je trouve que la distrib se paralyse et se pénalise elle même.

Je ne suis pas contre le fait d'avoir un grand chef clairvoyant au sommet, comme ça a déjà été dit, au moins comme ça moins de blabla. 

Le projet Gentoo est devenu à mon avis, trop gros, regardez le mal que vous avez à vous tourner vers autre chose (j'parle en connaissance de cause, et pire, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé mon bonheur dans les quelques distrib que j'ai testées)

Après voila, j'dis ça j'dis rien... c'est juste mon avis, donné comme ça gratuitement...

----------

## Bapt

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Alexis, guilc, Bapt & les autres : essayez-vous plus haut à l'exercice ; y'a des endusers qui en veulent derrière vous et tant qui s'ignorent... 

 

Ouh la  :Smile: 

Je suis aussi un vieux papi de gentoo, je ne sais plus de quand ça date mais c'était avant la 1.4 donc au minimum 2002, j'aime beaucoup cette distrib, mais j'ai toujours eu d'autre distrib sous la main en même temps. 

Je suis flâté que tu me cites avec Alexis, guilc & les autres, mais je n'ai jamais fait grand chose pour Gentoo, je ne suis pas développeur gentoo (bien que ça m'aurait tenter si ce n'était pas aussi lourd dingue), donc si un jour j'arrête définitivement gentoo ça ne gênera personne. 

Mes seules contributions à gentoo sont : un peu de scripts zsh (maintenant je maintient zsh-completion) et des rapports de bugs, parfois de la doc. Je le fait pour chaque distro/os sur lequel je tourne. 

Maintenant pour revenir à la situation actuelle, j'avoue me foutre royalement du mode de fonctionnement administratif/legal ou autre de gentoo, en revanche je crois à la méritocratie, si quelque chose fait le boulot de mieux que ce qui est utilisé, il doit prendre sa place, ou le truc utilisé doit s'élever pour atteindre le même niveau. 

Par exemple emerge est à la rue depuis un moment, il y a mieux : pkgcore et paludis, je pense qu'il faut donc faire un choix et choisir celui qui est le mieux adaptés aux besoins de gentoo, emerge ne l'est clairement plus (je l'ai remis dans un chroot Gentoo/FreeBSD sur un de mes FreeBSD sur un PIII 1G c'est complètement inutilisable). 

De la même manière, plus d'effort devraient être fait autour de openrc, qui se montre de loin meilleur que l'actuel baselayout.

Si DR fait ça en tant que président, tant mieux, si le gentoo actuel le fait tant mieux, mais il faut que l'on sorte dans tous les cas de cette situation gelée. C'est mauvais pour Gentoo et ses utilisateurs, c'est mauvais pour les développeurs.

Bref il faut que ça change un bon coup, que des directions claires soient prises. Quelqu'un fait du bon boulot, on ne tergiverse pas pendant 107 ans on l'intègre officiellement et par défaut. Tout en continuant le reste.

Qu'est qu'il y a eu de neuf officiellement soutenu et intégré depuis 2 ans sous Gentoo ? pas grand chose....

En revanche il y a beaucoup de choses de neuves et qui améliorent largement la situation, mais "on" n'en veut pas et "on" troll dessus (quand je dit "on" c'est un effet de masse dans les gens qui ont vraiment de l'influence dans gentoo)... Bref du n'importe quoi, Gentoo reste ma distrib linux favorite, mais doit se moderniser, elle doit s'améliorer, elle doit être cadrée réellement.

EDIT : Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce que dit Truc, (comme souvent d'ailleurs  :Smile: ), mais il le dit beaucoup mieux que je n'essaye de le faire.

----------

## Alexis

Bon alors, je vais répondre, mais vraiment vite fait (j'ai des slides à écrire :/ mais bon maintenant que j'ai passé du temps à tout lire):

Dans tous vos commentaires, beaucoup font vraiment plaisir, y'en a beaucoup avec lesquels je suis d'accord, d'autres moins (comme par exemple un fork ou pseudo fork: qui a déjà utilisé sabayon par exemple?)

Pour ce qui est de DR, je n'ai pas connu l'époque (du moins pas de l'intérieur) bénie pour certains, pénible pour d'autres où il était le grand gourou. Je ne me rappelle que de son bref passage il y a quelques temps, et franchement ça ne m'a pas vraiment enchanté. Quand j'ai vu sa proposition, ça m'a un peu fait peur au début, ces souvenirs revenaient, etc. Ensuite j'ai vu quelques discussions avec lui sur IRC, ce qui m'a un peu réconcilié à cette idée. Je pense qu'il a entièrement raison quand il dit qu'il y a un gros manque au niveau de la communication, qu'il y a beaucoup de choses à améliorer à ce niveau là, et il a tout mon respect pour essayer de faire bouger les choses. Après est-ce vraiment nécessaire que DR soit à la tête de tout pour améliorer ça ? Pour l'instant j'ai envie de dire non, tout simplement parceque je pense que tout lui livrer et dire amen à toutes ses paroles relève plutot du domaine de la secte que d'une distribution. En revanche, que le domaine des relations publiques ait besoin d'une personne comme lui, c'est fort posible.

Dans la même veine, je vous invite à lire le post de Diego.

Pour ce qui est de tel ou tel paquet par défaut, pour moi ce ne sont que des questions de politique qui m'intéressent peu (et qui se résument trop souvent à mon goût à des discussions à la vi vs emacs, chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvénients; le défaut doit être ce qui convient au plus grand nombre et ça devient donc un choix subjectif et contesté). Ce qui m'importe c'est que tout puisse marcher ensemble, quelque soit la configuration choisie par l'utilisateur; ça s'appelle la portabilité et c'est quelque chose que je trouve très important.

Bon j'ai probablement oublié de dire plein de choses, et vous aurez probablement des choses à redire à ce que j'ai écrit, mais bref, pour l'instant je retourne à mes slides.

----------

## mornik

Quel est le mal à mettre l'ancien Big Boss de nouveau calife à la place du calife ?

Je suis loins de votre implication dans la distrib (pas modo, pas de bugs ouvert, pas de doc pas grand chose quoi. Juste un pure consomateur) c'est pour ça, en partie au moins, que je comprends pas trop ce pb.

Gentoo gèle. Une personne importante de son histoire propose de la dégeler. Pourquoi pas. Ou au moins, peut-être pendant un temps. De toute façon, si la situation de se dégèle pas rapidement, le fork risque d'arriver encore plus vite.

Et pour répondre à Alexis, j'ai déjà essayé sabyon. J'avais la flème de passer le temps nécessaire à une gentoo. Résultat j'ai perdu encore plus de temps : installation, tentative d'avoir ce que je voulais, suppression et installation de gentoo :p Perso Sabayon n'est pas pour moi un fork. Juste un custom gentoo.

----------

## anigel

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Je ne me rappelle que de son bref passage il y a quelques temps, et franchement ça ne m'a pas vraiment enchanté.

 

Personne n'est ressorti gagnant de cet épisode, c'est clair. Par contre pour mieux comprendre cet épisode, je crois qu'il faut signaler qu'il y a un certain... "passif" entre DR et ciaranm. Je ne me risquerai pas à détailler plus (je n'en sais que ce qu'on m'en a raconté, et c'est certainement incomplet), mais je crois qu'il vaut mieux le signaler. Ainsi que le fait que ciaranm semble avoir un "passif" avec une bonne partie des dévs, malgré son talent de programmeur.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'il a entièrement raison quand il dit qu'il y a un gros manque au niveau de la communication, qu'il y a beaucoup de choses à améliorer à ce niveau là, et il a tout mon respect pour essayer de faire bouger les choses. Après est-ce vraiment nécessaire que DR soit à la tête de tout pour améliorer ça ?

 

Sincèrement, lui ou un autre, peu importe. Mais je crois qu'il serait important que Gentoo ait à sa tête quelqu'un de plus... trempé que le lead actuel. Peu de décisions sont prises, on essaie tant bien que mal de concilier tout le monde (Diego l'explique très bien en effet), mais globalement ça reste branlant. du moins c'est mon avis. Une personne à la tête de la structure, avec une vision claire et nette des priorités pour la distrib serait un gros plus, je crois. C'est plus vers ça qu'il faut tendre. C'est aussi pourquoi je disais plus haut que je ne croyais pas au Messie ; je salue néanmoins l'initiative, qui a le mérite de faire réagir les protagonistes.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Pour l'instant j'ai envie de dire non, tout simplement parceque je pense que tout lui livrer et dire amen à toutes ses paroles relève plutot du domaine de la secte que d'une distribution.

 

On peut le voir comme ça, je n'y avais pas pensé sous cet angle  :Wink: . Mais je pense honnêtement que cet homme peut être un formidable moteur d'innovations. Je veux dire : il a le charisme et la capacité d'impulsion nécessaire aux grosses évolutions de la distrib (le package manager, les choix techniques relatifs à GRP, etc...). Bien sûr il est hors de question de dire aux dévs ce qu'ils doivent faire : ils font avant tout ce qui les passionne. Mais mettre en avant des projets particuliers et recruter du monde autour, ça peut permettre en peu de temps d'avancer énormément.

En tous cas n'hésite pas à revenir poster ici si tu as plus d'infos sur la "température" chez les développeurs. Et en attendant : bon courage pour tes slides... (ça sent la thèse ou la conf ça...)

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Ce post fait bouger du monde   :Laughing: 

Alors pour moi vu de l'extérieur en tant qu'utilisateur, j'utilise Gentoo depuis la 1.4 et je pense qu'elle a gagné en stabilité. Des ebuilds qui peuvent être considérés comme non stable comme e17 sont passés dans des overlays. En plus, bien que pas officiel ils sont faciles d'accès grâce à layman. Ce qui est à mon avis une bonne idée je rencontre beaucoup moins d'erreurs de compilations ou autre j'ai plus peur quand une mise à jour arrive. (sauf expat   :Twisted Evil:  ) Limite ma Gentoo roule toute seule sauf quand je joue avec des overlays (comme quoi)

Par contre ce que je regrette le plus c'est le manque d'informations par rapport à cette époque. La lettre d'informations était vraiment bien, y avait des astuces et on était prévenu des mises à jour importantes comme expat. Mais la aussi, il faut des personnes et du temps. En fait, le problème de ne pas informer c'est que l'on est au courant que de ce qui ne va pas bien et pas de tout ce qui fonctionne. Dans la lettre d'informations on savait qu'un paquet était ajouté ou supprimé que tant de bugs étaient corrigés ou ouvert, on savait que tant de dév partaient et tant arrivaient. Maintenant, on sait qui part mais pas qui arrive (ou alors il faut aller sur la liste de discussion des dev)

Maintenant, pour le manque de nouveautés ou de projets importants, il existe je pense certains projets importants comme Gentoo/Freebsd, hardened etc... le problème c'est que l'on ne sait pas ce qui est fait. On trouve des infos sur des blogs, au hasard dans le forum. (le jour ou le forum est HS plus d'info !!) Donc la encore si des projets sont en cours, ou on besoin de testeurs, de dév donc de contributions on ne le sait pas. Il ne faut pas oublier non plus le nombre de paquets disponibles, c'est tout de même une évolution permanente.

Par contre, ce que je remarque (du moins c'est mon impression) c'est qu'il y a moins de nouveaux utilisateurs. Les anciens restent ou reviennent   :Laughing:  , le problème c'est que le stage3 date un peu et quand on voit toutes les mises à jour sa fait peur. Donc on commence à trouver des stages3 sur différents sites c'est pas forcément un mal, il faut bien faire quelque chose mais la aussi il faut savoir où les trouver

Il y a aussi le site, il me semblait qu'il devait être relooké à une époque   :Question:   Un site qui bouge donne l'impression que sa tourne bien.

L'idée du fork me parait un peu chaud il faut une sacrée infrastructure pour un projet de cette ampleur. Se serrait pas forcement un bien au final.

Pour moi cette distribution est devenue quand même mature au fil du temps et je n'ai pas trouvé une autre distribution aussi stable avec des paquets récents  et aussi configurable. (J'ai une Gentoo qui tourne depuis 5ans   :Laughing:  )

Après par contre s'il y a beaucoup de départ suite à des choix fait par la direction, il faut changer la direction. Mais la aussi vu qu'il y a un véritable manque d'informations perso je sais pas. 

Par contre je serrais curieux de savoir comment sa fonctionne :

Y-a-t-il une personne ou plusieurs personnes à la tête du projet ?

Y-a-t-il un vote ?

Pour combien de temps reste ces ou cette personne à la tête du projet ?

Je pense qu'il manque pas grand chose pour que tout le monde soit content à mon avis, parce qu'il faut oublier tout ce qu'il y a derrière. Une documentation importante, beaucoup de paquets, une infrastructure importante (bien que le cvs pourrait passer en svn   :Laughing:  ) Des corrections de bugs, un forum visité pas forcement par des utilisateurs de Gentoo (comme quoi)

Ce que j'aimerais 

1. Beaucoup plus d'informations.(certaines informations pourraient être automatisées : Les nouveaux paquets, les paquets qui disparaissent, le nombre de bugs ouverts et fermés)

2. Un stage 3 tous les 6 mois. (pour encourager les arrivé)

3. Un relook du site pour faire voir que sa bouge. (La dernière nouveauté c'est http://packages.gentoo.org après sans dénigrer le travail qui a été fait, il manque quand même un outils de recherche. Après pour la notion du jolie sa colle à la charte du site.) 

4. Une personne à la tête du projet qui tranche( mais bien entendu ouverte à la discussion pas un dictateur). Quand on arrive à un projet de cette ampleur, il faut faire des choix !!! (C'est peut-être déjà le cas? )

5. Peut-être plus impliquer la communauté déjà par des sondages. (pour les paquets ou les uses par défaut par exemple)

Par contre cela fait plusieurs fois que j'entends parler que Gentoo n'a pas d'existence juridique, qu'en est-il vraiment ? Il n'y pas d'association à la base ?

Pour le retour de DR la je pense que c'est aux devs de choisir si il y a un réel problème. Mais vu de l'extérieur cela ne ressemble quand même pas au titanic.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

>  Des ebuilds qui peuvent être considérés comme non stable comme e17

 

Etant sous e17 depuis fin novembre 2006 (sans mise à jour), je me dois de repondre   :Razz: 

J'ai eu qu'un plantage sans peu de consequences jusqu'à maintenant (redemarrage de X)

Je trouve dommage qu'il ait été viré de portage.

e17 powaa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bouleetbil

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Etant sous e17 depuis fin novembre 2006 (sans mise à jour), je me dois de repondre  
> 
> 

 

Oui sans mise à jour  :Wink:  . J'ai tourné aussi sous e17 et à l'époque je me demandais toujours ce que donnerais la mise à jour et si elle passerait donc sa place est plus dans un overlay afin d'avoir dans portage des paquets "stables" ce qui permet de pouvoir les maintenir (il faut pas oublier après les rapports de bugs ) même si à l'époque cela m'a fait bizarre.

----------

## DuF

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   
> 
> Vous allez pas lachez en route ??? Y'a trop de chemin parcouru par ceux qui nous ont précédés pour en rester là ?!
> 
> Alexis, guilc, Bapt & les autres : essayez-vous plus haut à l'exercice ; y'a des endusers qui en veulent derrière vous et tant qui s'ignorent... 
> ...

 

Moi c'est simple, je pense exactement la même chose, au contraire je trouve que Gentoo ne faisait que se bonnifier au fil du temps, car les débuts furent plutot délicats tout de même... Perso ça doit bien faire un an que j'ai pas eu un problème (j'entends par problèmes, tout ennui de plus de 2 minutes...).

Depuis que je suis sous gentoo, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait facilement penser, je ne fais qu'utiliser mon ordinateur, car il est toujours opérationnel et avec strictement ce que j'ai envie d'avoir dessus ! Perso Robbins je l'aime pas et il peut rester où il est !

De toute façon j'ai l'impression qu'ici est fait le procès de la démocratie... A priori des devs gentoo il y en a plusieurs et forcément avec leurs différences de points de vue. Personnellement, je suis farouchement opposé à toute centralisation et à tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à une hiérarchie pyramidale, même si c'est bien connu qu'il est plus facile de faire passer des lois dans une dictature que dans une démocratie.

Et surtout, si DR veut "aider" Gentoo, bah qu'il le fasse comme le font tous les mecs qui essaient aujourd'hui, rapport de bugs, montée en compétence sur les process internes, etc... forcément dit comme ça, ça ne fait pas sérieux pour l'instigateur du projet Gentoo, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi l'histoire devrait servir plus qu'à d'autres.

Alors oui la démocratie c'est difficile, oui ça engendre des conflits de personnalités, oui bien souvent ces conflits ralentissent les projets auxquels ils sont liés, mais c'est un principe d'ouverture et franchement moi ça me gêne pas, la preuve j'utilise toujours emerge  :Smile: 

Signé, un utilisateur de gentoo depuis plus de 5 ans (ou plus peut être) !

----------

## Mickael

Bon et bien pour ma part je partage l'avis de Guilc et de DuF. Je vois pas trop en quoi gentoo est à la peine.... Par contre j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi emerge and CO est "deprecated" ou à la ramasse... juste pour ma culture s'vous plaît. Sinon pour DR je m'en balance. voilà c'est tout s'que j'avais à dire, la vie c'est comme une... on s'éloigne là  :Confused:   :Wink: 

EDIT : et au  niveau des paquets on a rien à redire franchement, c'est une mine d'or ce portage avec ces petits frères. Sinon, on prend sa bite et son couteau et on va au feu faire le beta-testeur lorsque l'on pleure pour la création d'un ebuild vers un dev.

EDIT : Au fait Kopp t'es plus USER_REP ??

EDIT : après avoir re-lu vos commentaires, etc.. arguments cela ressemble à un problème de communication. En effet, je trouve que nous user et les devs avons sous exploité les USER_REP par exemple, pour ma part je ne les ai jamais sollicités. Je n'ai jamais non-plus cherché un défaut à la bête.. c'est peut-être pour cela me direz-vous  :Rolling Eyes:  À tient, juste comme ça sur le feu, c'est vrai qui lui manque encore une petite fonction à notre gentoo : un emerge -C tout aussi efficace qu'un emerge -vpD. 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Je vois pas trop en quoi gentoo est à la peine...

 

Nan t'inquiètes, c'est juste histoire de troller.

----------

## titoucha

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> EDIT : Au fait Kopp t'es plus USER_REP ??
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai ça qui est notre USER_REP maintenant.

----------

## kopp

Le projet userreps a été noyé dans l'oeuf, ou un truc du genre  :Smile: 

Bref, les gens qui avait été élus ont disparu un à un, cokehabit s'est fait virer, les devs n'en avait rien a foutre de nous comme des autres users (pour ceux qui se préoccupe pas des users, s'entend... les autres étaient tout a fait sociaux  :Smile: )

Bref ça partait d'une bonne idée mais ça s'est pas réalisé comme il faut.

Du coup, ça n'a pas été reconduit.

----------

## titoucha

Une bonne idée qui part à l'eau   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

Et qui reviendra peut être, il faut garder à l'esprit qu'un projet ne connait pas forcément qu'une dynamique positive de bout en bout, il y a toujours des hauts et des bas. Ce qu'il faut c'est les bas soient peu fréquents, transparents et a priori ça devrait aller  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, soyons positifs et attendons ce que les dieux auront décidé  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   
> 
> Etant sous e17 depuis fin novembre 2006 (sans mise à jour), je me dois de repondre  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bon, c'est un peu bcp off alors je vais pas trop en parler  :Laughing:  mais perso j'utilise e17 en permanence depuis bah euh très longtemps  :Razz:  et franchement, ça fait plus d'un an que je n'ai plus eu le moindre problème de stabilité, configs, mise à jours et autres... Et avant ça, je n'avais jamais vraiment eu de grave problème, juste des probs conf à refaire à cause d'update, quelques bug "chiant",... bref, e17 n'est pas beaucoup plus instable que certains gros paquet de portage, même si, il est vrai que c'est pas encore les maîtres de la stabilité  :Smile:   :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bref, les gens qui avait été élus ont disparu un à un, cokehabit s'est fait virer,

 

Cokehabit faisait quoi au juste dans cette structure, car j'ai eu connaissance au moins 2-3 fois dans le OTW qu'il s'est fait banir pour 30 jours.

----------

## kopp

Oh bah il participait, et le OTW ne compte pas.... bref, il avait aussi un passif avec le ciaranm sus-cité et son pote développeur spb.... Bref, des conneries encore, comme tous les problèmes dans l'opensource.... des gars idiots avec trop d'égo

----------

## DuF

des gars idiots avec trop d'ego, je ne crois pas que ce soit simplement l'apanage de l'open source   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *DuF wrote:*   

> des gars idiots avec trop d'ego, je ne crois pas que ce soit simplement l'apanage de l'open source  

 

IL y en a partout des gars comme ça...c'est dommage mais c'est la vie.

----------

## ercete

Perso cela fait un moment que je suis sous gentoo aussi.

Je n'ai pas eu beaucoup à me plaindre non plus, sauf quand je faisait un emerge world toutes les deux semaines, mais mon, le masochisme j'ai arrêté   :Rolling Eyes: 

En revanche quand je lis ce journal de DLFP https://linuxfr.org/~patrick_g/25994.html que j'avoue je prends pour du pain bénie n'ayant pas vraiment le temps de croiser plus d'infos.

Je penses que visiblement il y a un problème. Quant a savoir si Robbins est la solution à ce problème, peut être.

Sois disant que les ML parlent de lui répondre avec une autre offre pour calmer un peu ses ardeurs.

Bon je joue un peu le reporter de VSD, je vous laisse mener l'enquète plus loin  :Smile: 

Tiens et si je faisais un esync && emerge world aujourd'hui ?

----------

## anigel

Normalement on ne devrait plus tarder à être fixé... La deadline a expiré cette nuit pour les français  :Wink: .

Perso, j'ai quand même bien dormi   :Shocked:  !

----------

## babykart

the gentoo newsletter is out : http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20080119-newsletter.xml

wait and see pour le reste...

----------

## billiob

 *ercete wrote:*   

> Tiens et si je faisais un esync && emerge world aujourd'hui ?

 

J'espère vraiment que tu ne fais pas juste un "emerge world", mais plutôt quelquechose comme un "emerge -auDN world". Et là, un mise-à-jour par semaine passe très bien.

----------

## kwenspc

 *babykart wrote:*   

> the gentoo newsletter is out : http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20080119-newsletter.xml
> 
> wait and see pour le reste...

 

Ils font comme si rien ne se/s'était passe/é  ?

----------

## Temet

Exactement!

Je propose de changer la mascotte : à la place d'une vache, prenons une autruche!

----------

## Oni92

C'est pas comme s'il y avait pas eu de news sur le site pour détailler la situation…  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

C'est beau de voir comme ils assument leur responsabilités...

Ils auraient pu ne serait-ce qu'avoir la politesse de répondre qu'ils ne sont pas intéressés etc... là rien, que dalle. (C'est quand même le fondateur de Gentoo qui a envoyé cette offre...) Et après c'est les mêmes qui vont nous affirmer que tout va bien. 

Plus qu'une solution: la révolution des utilisateurs! hop un chtit putch  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai trouvé ceci hier soir : http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-nfp/msg_01347.xml

----------

## cyrius

Celà fait maintenant 5 ans que j'utilise Gentoo.

Franchement, ils sont d'une mauvaise foi à toute epreuve. Meme en leur mettant les faits sous le nez, ils vous affirment le contraire. on a vraiment a faire à un petit groupe d'arrivistes sans limites.... Lors de mon argumentaire sur le post en anglais, j'ai meme eu le droit au mensonge. Comme quoi, un dev qui affirme avoir signé les documents nécéssaires pour renouveller l'inscription de la fondation et qui réponds aux supporters de D.Robbins, de facon vraiment moche au passage, est un mec totalement anonyme et qui n'a aucune influence... attention  :Shocked:  .

Ces gens vivent sur un concept dont la paternité ne leur appartient pas, ont verrouillés le projet en imposant tout un système pour entrer en tant que dev et ne souhaitent pas le lacher comme celà. On a vraiment à faire un groupe spécial qui s'échange le pouvoir entre Trustee et Council mais ne le lachent pas et désinforment à cette fin (Rumeurs sur le caractère de D.Robins et son attitude avec les devs... mais quand on y regarde de plus prés: pas de faits et meme parfois, c'est D.Robbins qui est linché) .

Je comprends parfaitement la position de D.Robbins. Gentoo est dans l'immobilisme, la maintenance, voir la régression mais pas dans l'évolution, l'ecoute du monde open source. Bref, ils s'enferment dans une bulle.

Il s'est parfaitement rendu compte qu'il n'était pas possible de leur faire entendre raison. C'est pourquoi, il a décidé, je crois, de poser cet ultimatum.

il a essayé de revenir mais a été gentiment poussé dehors en 2006/2007. 

La Newsletter me conforte dans cette opinion vue qu'elle n'informe pas sur un événement relatif au créateur de cette distrib en relation directe avec la distrib. Le message est clair. Ils sont Gentoo, lui n'est rien. 

Eh ben, vivement le Fork parce que si il essaye de changer les choses à partir de la fondation, il va en baver.  :Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *cyrius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La Newsletter me conforte dans cette opinion vue qu'elle n'informe pas sur un événement relatif au créateur de cette distrib en relation directe avec la distrib. Le message est clair. Ils sont Gentoo, lui n'est rien. 
> 
> Eh ben, vivement le Fork parce que si il essaye de changer les choses à partir de la fondation, il va en baver. 

 

Je ne sais si il faut être pessimiste à ce point. D'après le blog du dev (lien plus haut), ils se donnent jusqu'à lundi pour répondre à D.R. (mais c'est vrai qu'attendre qu'un "ultimatum" prenne fin pour donner signe de vie c'est moyen).

Ensuite, et bien peut-être que malgré tout ça aura réveillé, mais c'est sûr: l'avenir nous le dira...  :Neutral: 

Si dans 6 mois rien n'a strictement changé alors oui, le fork est une probabilité à prendre en compte même si ça serait quand même c** d'en arriver là. (ça serait mieux que les "dirigeants" se barrent pour laisser la place à plus capables qu'eux.)

Fin wait & see.

[ps]amha le fait que DR est émit cette requête et que il y ait eu pas mal de bruit autour de l'inaction de "dirigeants" de Gentoo... sûr que ça a dû faire son effet, donc ça peut pas ne pas bouger. Ou alors c'est du n'importe quoi totale.[/ps]

----------

## Alexis

Oulàlà ça dérape; je vais pas répondre à tout (voire plutot à rien en fait) sinon je risque de m'énerver, si quelqu'un veut mon avis plus détaillé vous pouvez toujours me contacter en privé.

Je tiens juste à clarifier une chose: La proposition de DR n'est nullement agressive ni un ultimatum.

Pour la gmn qui n'assume rien, je vous invite à assumer aussi vos idées et à les envoyer à gmn-feedback@gentoo.org comme indiqué tout en bas. Qui sait ? Peut être que ça donnera lieu à un article. Anant se bouge pour relancer ça, parceque oui ça prend du temps, non les gens ne sont pas sur gentoo 24h/24, oui ça va lui prendre probablement du temps sur d'autres choses qu'il aimerait faire (probablement des choses autres que gentoo, genre la vraie vie), donc  ça me rend un peu triste de voir une telle critique.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je tiens juste à clarifier une chose: La proposition de DR n'est nullement agressive ni un ultimatum.
> 
> 

 

Le mot était mal choisi en effet, c'est une proposition avec date limite pour la réponse. (je viens d'y mettre des guillemets, c'est moins péjoratifs comme ça)

----------

## cyrius

@Alexis

   Merci, non, c'est bon. Seul l'avis officiel ou public m'interresse.

   Dire que celà dérape alors que le createur de Gentoo tire le signal d'alarme et souhaite reprendre le controle ...... 

   Je crois que là effectivement, celà a dérapé. Mais ce post est tout a fait correct et je peux te fournir le lien sur le post anglais si tu le souhaites.

   Tu peux faire une recherche sur "Problem at gentoo" . D'ailleurs je vous conseille de le lire en entier.

----------

## guilc

 *cyrius wrote:*   

> @Alexis
> 
>    Merci, non, c'est bon. Seul l'avis officiel ou public m'interresse.
> 
>    Dire que celà dérape alors que le createur de Gentoo tire le signal d'alarme et souhaite reprendre le controle ...... 
> ...

 

Oui sauf que non : comme nous tous, tu vois cela de l'extérieur, tu ne connais pas tout l'historique de l'organisation, les conflits qu'il a pu y avoir entre DR et la fondation, les tensions au sein des trustees, etc et j'en passe...

Donc il faut absolument de se garder de prise de position sans connaître l'ensemble du dossier, et les presque insultes envers les devs qui ont fait quelques remarques qu'on peut voir dans ce post, un peu plus haut, sont carrément déplacées... je rejoins à 100% Alexis sur ce point...

D'ailleurs les kilos de remarques qui s'empilent ici et jugements en aveugle sur un sujet que nous ne connaissons pas sur le fond n'ont pas lieu d'être... Un peu de recul mesdames et messieurs et de pondérance...

----------

## cyrius

Pondérance et lucidité il faut garder. Simple est le problème qui incombe à Gentoo.

Simple sont aussi les faits : Lis le post anglais. 

Le passif, on s'en moque un peu. 

Si pas content sont les grands devs qui aiment le faire remarquer aux utilisateurs Gentoo : de distribution ils peuvent changer. 

Rester peut le createur. L'inverse est un tant soit peu difficile à imaginer. 

Lit le site Gentoo et remarque le nombre de fois et l'endroit ou tu vois apparaitre D.Robbins. Comme j'ai précisé dans le post anglais, le dictateur n'est pas celui pointé du doigt de passants dits honnêtes et candides (et bien devs ou ancien devs depuis plus de 5 ans dans gentoo).

Je t'aurais suivi sur ce point si effectivement une information officielle avait été effectuée en entête du site et pas encore des moitiés de rumeurs, de mails trouvés par hasard et de légendes à 2 balles. C'est ce qui me motive à ne pas faire preuve de retenue concernant mon opinion. 

C'est pourquoi, D.Robbins propose une réorganisation complète de part le choix de ses propres alliés a la direction de la fondation. Supprimer ou controler  le council il lui faudra si il souhaite rééllement faire evoluer les mentalités et imposer ses idées. 

Si ca ce n'est pas un signal d'alarme fort en vue de faire la démonstration d'un malaise profond dans l'organisation sectaire d'une minorité de devs....

D'ailleurs, Funtoo, c'est aussi bien que Gentoo comme nom.

----------

## guilc

 *cyrius wrote:*   

> Le passif, on s'en moque un peu. 

 

Justement non : le passif, on ne s'en moque pas.

Le passif, c'est ce qui permet de comprendre la situation actuelle.

Le passif, c'est ce qui permet de ne pas refaire les mêmes erreurs.

Le passif, c'est ce qui permet d'avancer dans la bonne direction et de faire les bons choix...

On ne peut pas juger les faits sur la simple constatation d'une situation présente sortie de son contexte "historique"...

Exploiter le passif ne veut pas dire être passéiste ou réac ou nostalgique...

----------

## cyrius

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.

Mon avis est que le propos est le retour de D.Robbins. 

Le passif n'est pas l'historique et le contexte. J'entends par passif toutes les  invectives, interactions désagreables qui ont pu subsister entre ces personnes. 

Nous avons donc besoin de connaitre les symptômes et d'effectuer un bilan pour savoir qui soutenir : L'équipe en place ou D.Robbins.

Ce choix, est pour ma part, pondéré par le fait qu'il est l'initiateur du projet et le coté sectaire de l'équipe en place.

Je laisse l'analyse de l'historique et du contexte à D.Robbins ou à la future équipe qui en tirera les conclusions pour fournir des solutions. Celà ne nous incombe pas dans l'immédiat en tant qu'utilisateur.

Ce qui nous incombe en tant qu'utilisateur est le devenir de cette distribution, donc ce choix.

Cette opinion n'engage que moi naturellement et je comprends parfaitement ta volonté de t'impliquer plus de part cette analyse du passif que je te laisse (5 années à voir).

----------

## d2_racing

Ce que dit Cyrius en fait est ceci : Que DR revienne ou non, on se fou des guerres de devs ou des autres guerres à l'interne et surtout des raisons de ces conflits, on veut que Gentoo reprenne de la vitalité et surtout qu'elle évolue.

De plus, j'ai bien hâte de voir la journée de lundi. J'espère que les responsables vont faire une annonce.

----------

## d2_racing

Enfin, le fait d'avoir lu la GWN et de voir qu'il n'indique aucun problème au niveau de Gentoo, ça me laisse un peu perplexe... par chance qu'on a le forum pour être au courant des nouvelles.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vais endosser mon rôle d'utilisateur : rien à péter de ce qui se passe "en haut", tant que les ebuilds suivent !  :Cool: 

----------

## Temet

Ca tombe bien parce qu'en haut ils n'en ont rien à péter de ce qui se passe en bas!  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

En même temps, si DR avait rien dit, personne n'aurait rien vu à ce qui se passe en haut... donc pareil que XavierMiller, je veux de bons ebuilds  :Smile: 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca tombe bien parce qu'en haut ils n'en ont rien à péter de ce qui se passe en bas! 

 

Ca tombe bien, parce que certains en bas (par exemple moi), n'en ont rien à pêter de ce qui se passe en haut....   :Very Happy: 

Elle est pas belle la vie ?

----------

## xaviermiller

ET hop, solution trouvée : pas de problème   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ET hop, solution trouvée : pas de problème  

 

Cette solution là ils l'ont déjà trouvés et ils l'appliquent.  :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *DuF wrote:*   

> En même temps, si DR avait rien dit, personne n'aurait rien vu à ce qui se passe en haut... donc pareil que XavierMiller, je veux de bons ebuilds  

 

C'est pas tout à fait vrai, car ça fait un moment qu'on parle par-ci par là sur le forum de chose n'étant pas tout à fait optimal dans le fonctionnement de gentoo. Je pense par exemple aux commentaires d'Anigel il y a quelques temps... donc dire que sans DR on aurait rien su, ben c'est pas vraiment le cas  :Razz:  Maintenant, c'est clair qu'il a bien tout remué  :Laughing: 

D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas les mailings, les chat anglais, les blogs,... et pourtant j'étais au courant qu'il y avait quelque chose, donc...

----------

## d2_racing

 *E11 wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas les mailings, les chat anglais, les blogs,... et pourtant j'étais au courant qu'il y avait quelque chose, donc...

 

En effet, le forum est très réactif  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ET hop, solution trouvée : pas de problème  

 

méthode : à la politique belge ....   :Laughing:   ouais je sais 'est un coup bas, mais j'ai pas pu me retenir--->[]

----------

## nonas

La nouvelle GMN semble pleine de promesses (ou pas...)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   ET hop, solution trouvée : pas de problème   
> 
> méthode : à la politique belge ....    ouais je sais 'est un coup bas, mais j'ai pas pu me retenir--->[]

 

Un coup bas ? mais non, c'est notre "marque de fabrique"  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un a eu des infos pour la réponse de Gentoo, car on est lundi et j'ai rien vu sur le blog de DR ou sur la mallinglist....

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a eu des infos pour la réponse de Gentoo, car on est lundi et j'ai rien vu sur le blog de DR ou sur la mallinglist....

 

Hum avec le décalage horaire va falloir attendre quelque heures amha.

----------

## xaviermiller

et il n'a pas été écrit dans ce thread qu'ils répondraient expressément en retard ?

----------

## d2_racing

Il donnait jusqu'au 21 janvier il me semble au lieu du 18.

----------

## Astate

Nous sommes le 21 !

----------

## nonas

La GMN de ce matin :

 *Quote:*   

> Reaction on Daniel Robbins' offer
> 
> Several developers commented on the offer of Daniel Robbins[35] and the
> 
> following news on several sites. Daniel offered to "return and serve as
> ...

 

----------

## anigel

Mais mais mais... Pourquoi diable ne suis-je pas surpris ???

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de lire ça moi aussi... je pense que la réponse est clair. DR tu n'est pas la bienvenue.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai bien hâte de voir sa réponse officielle qu'il va donner sur son blog au cours des prochains jours.

----------

## Temet

Ne le prends pas mal d2_racing mais t'as une certaine manie d'enchainer les posts dans un même topic avec une ou deux minutes d'écart... et en principe, ça ne se fait pas.

Voilou.

Ne te fache, je t'aime quand même  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

la 2008.0, ce sera donc pour 2010, l'odyssée de l'espoir  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

C'est comme ça que vous arrivez à être vétéran en moins d'un an ou deux, alors qu'en 5 ans je ne suis toujours pas vétérans  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Pas de notre faute si t'as une vie sociale quand même  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pas de notre faute si t'as une vie sociale quand même 

 

 :Laughing: 

Meuuuuh? Non ce n'est pas du post-count, c'pas vrai!

----------

## lmarcini

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ne le prends pas mal d2_racing mais t'as une certaine manie d'enchainer les posts dans un même topic avec une ou deux minutes d'écart... 

 

d2_racing = "double posteur à haute vitesse" ?   :Razz: 

Désolé...

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ne le prends pas mal d2_racing mais t'as une certaine manie d'enchainer les posts dans un même topic avec une ou deux minutes d'écart... et en principe, ça ne se fait pas.
> 
> Voilou.
> 
> Ne te fache, je t'aime quand même 

 

En effet, j'oublie tout le temps qu'on peut faire editer  :Smile: 

----------

## Gardel_

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En effet, j'oublie tout le temps qu'on peut faire editer 

 

Tu dois trop traîner sur DLFP :p

----------

## d2_racing

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> DLFP

 

Ça veut dire quoi au juste ?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/DLFP

----------

## davidou2a

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Gardel_ wrote:*   DLFP 
> 
> Ça veut dire quoi au juste ?
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/DLFP

 

Da Linux French Page << c'est ecrit ^^

De plus il fait surement allusion aux trolls en pagaille et aux divers double, triple et quadruples posts qu'on peut y voir, enfin pure supposition de ma part  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, on va revenir au sujet s.v.p.

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la réponse sur le blog de DR?

----------

## mornik

Pour moi soit il hésite à forker (et prend ses qq jours pour réfléchir à la chose), soit il prépare son fork.

Comme mis dans un de commentaires, funtoo est également un bon nom ^^

Sinon, je sais pas s'il y a un lien de cause à effefts, mais depuis le démarrage de cette histoire, le site bouge plus.

Signe d'un nouveau souffle dans gentoo ?

----------

## cyrius

De toute façon, il faudrait forker.

Gentoo n'est plus gentoo et leu recente activité s'apparente plus au chant du cigne qu'a autre chose.

Tiens moi aussi devrais double poster.  :Laughing: 

----------

## marmotton

non non, le but n'est pas de faire des posts en chaîne comme certains...

Sinon plus sérieusement je me suis aussi demandé si Robbins pensait à un fork, mais il avait l'air de dire qu'il n'avait pas trop de temps à consacrer à gentoo....

----------

## Mickael

 *cyrius wrote:*   

> De toute façon, il faudrait forker.
> 
> Gentoo n'est plus gentoo et leu recente activité s'apparente plus au chant du cigne qu'a autre chose.
> 
> 

 

Faudrait peut-être argumenter, car j'ai du mal à comprendre le besoin de forker,..   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## kwenspc

Hum il n'y aura pas de fork. Ou pas immédiatement. (si Gentoo commence vraiment à aller mal alors peut-être oui...)

C'est beaucoup de boulot et ça demande aussi beaucoup de bons contacts.

Quitter Gentoo? Je veux pas être méchant pour les autres distribs, mais elles sont où les alternatives à Gentoo? Nulle part. 

Je préfère rester optimiste, à mon avis tout ce battage aura du bon, les mecs à la têtes peuvent plus jouer complètement à l'autruche, Gentoo a besoin de communiquer, les utilisateurs rassurés et tenus au courant, je rejoins complètement le post de Donnie Berkholz pour ça --> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/265403/2fb2d1bf291dacc0/

Mais c'est vrai qu'avec une news letter mensuelle, on est mal parti...  :Laughing: 

Après pour tout ce qui est évolution technique et surtout choix et parti-pris technologiques, ça va pas changer je pense, du moins pas avant encore quelque temps. C'est dommage, Gentoo est arrivé sur la scène comme un projet novateur, qui apportait un souffle technique sans précédent. Pour les "vieux" utilisateurs comme moi cette évolution vers une situation stagnante a forcément marqué l'esprit. Il en est pas de même avec les nouveaux venus à mon avis. Peut-être que Gentoo a besoin de se reposer sur ses lauriers un temps je ne sais pas. Le soucis c'est qu'on a pas une vision très clair de la stratégie suivis par les personnes en tête de Gentoo. Ça va peut-être s'améliorer, je veux y croire.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je préfère des GMN mensuelles que des GWN semestrielles (comme c'était le cas en 2007)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je préfère des GMN mensuelles que des GWN bimestrielles (comme c'était le cas en 2007)

 

proportionnellement,  ça veut dire qu'on aura des GMN annuelle dans ce cas   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gardel_

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*    *Gardel_ wrote:*   DLFP 
> 
> Ça veut dire quoi au juste ?
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/DLFP 
> ...

 

Je pensais surtout au fait qu'on ne peut pas éditer sur DLFP  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Je préfère des GMN mensuelles que des GWN bimestrielles (comme c'était le cas en 2007) 
> 
> proportionnellement,  ça veut dire qu'on aura des GMN annuelle dans ce cas  

 

Bah moi ça ne me plait pas la GMN.

Quand t'as une mise à jour casse gueule, t'aimes bien être prévenu dans la GWN... pas un mois après...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah moi ça ne me plait pas la GMN.
> 
> Quand t'as une mise à jour casse gueule, t'aimes bien être prévenu dans la GWN... pas un mois après...

 

Complètement. Quand il y avait le soucis avec expat, on a été bien content qu'il y aient des échos dans la GWN.

Ils partent du mauvais pied avec cette GMN...

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis certain qu'il pense que le monde va regarder sur le forum en premier pour avoir des nouvelles à propos des maj qui peuvent crasher une Gentoo comme Expat par exemple.

----------

## mornik

Sauf que tu parles pas forcément anglais. Et le delais pour avoir une version française est encore plus important.

Ta mise à jour tu l'as fait pas forcément apres avoir écumé le forum, les planets et la GMN. Surtout pour mon desktop. Je faits ma maj lorsque j'ai 2 secondes pour lancer la bete. Donc forcément trop tard pour les avertissements.

De ce fait, que la lettre soit mensuel n'est pas forcément un pb. On est pas obligé d'y mettre les choses urgentes. 

Par contre ce type de pb pourraient être épinglé pendant quelques temps sur les forums (et donc dans les langues de chacun). Voir carrément un sous forum dédié à ce type de message (donc que des accès en lecture, un peu comme pour les maj de secu). Histoire de centraliser ce type d'info.

D'ailleurs je trouverai bien mieux que ce type de'informations soient sur le site de gentoo (désolé si on le trouve de manière simple, j'ai pas cherché).

Car comment fait le petit nouveau sous gentoo ? Il est pas encore inscrit à la GMN. et paf un expat ^^

Donc non 1 mois pour une lettre d'info, si elle est de qualitée, ça peut suffire.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est vrai, on pourrait mettre les maj qui peuvent planter en sticky post sur le forum Français.Comme ça, quand on a un problème majeur, on regarde s'il y a un sujet sur le forum et hop c'est reparti.

----------

## kopp

La solution la plus efficace serait quand même d'avoir un warning de portage après un sync sur une mise à jour risquée, non ?

----------

## Bapt

eselect news devrait normalement pouvoir servir à ça entre autre, non ? 

Ce n'empêche pas de relayer la news en sticky sur les forums, avec que ceux qui ne lisent pas l'anglais, puissent aller lire la news traduire sur le forum qui va bien.

----------

## Alexis

Pour être informé de certains trucs par exemple, il y a la mailing list "gentoo-dev-announce" qui est faite pour les gens qui ne veulent pas/n'ont pas le temps de prendre part aux discussions sur -dev. Les annonces importantes sont souvent cross postées là.

----------

## mornik

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Pour être informé de certains trucs par exemple, il y a la mailing list "gentoo-dev-announce" qui est faite pour les gens qui ne veulent pas/n'ont pas le temps de prendre part aux discussions sur -dev. Les annonces importantes sont souvent cross postées là.

 

C'est bien, mais la personne qui arrive sous gentoo, la première fois, est rarement inscrite aux mailing list dédiée. En général, on teste et si on accroche on s'inscrit sur les mailing list qui semblent importantes.

La première source d'information, me semble être le site de la distribution elle-même, et son forum par extension.

Ou alors comme dit plus haut, un warning apres le emerge --sync est encore plus directe. On est au courrant avant même d'avoir le problème. Certainement la meilleur approche pour les nouveaux venus.

Le hic du eselect news, c'est qu'il faut le tapper. Alors qu'un warning envoyé par sync, est forcément "exécuté".

Donc perso je verrai bien les choses en 2 temps et demi.

1 - warning dans le sync

2 - Sticky de la chose sur le forum

2,5 - Sticky dans les langues de chaque sous forum.

----------

## Alexis

Si par màj importante, tu veux dire une lib quand augmente le numéro du .so (expat), franchement, ce genre de warnings m'exaspèrent. Je vois un message de portage qui me dit "attention on a changé d'abi", ma réaction est souvent "sans déconner ? 10 lignes plus haut je vois portage qui m'a viré la lib et mis une autre avec un différent numéro majeur de version, j'aurais pas deviné, merci beaucoup". Pour moi ce genre d'avertissements doit être au mieux automatisé et non pas rajouté à chaque ebuild. Si c'est pour se le trainer dans tous les ebuilds en disant attention faut lancer revdep-rebuild ou reconcilio ou blabla, ça devient inutile.

Si c'est un changement de conf importante et qu'il y a des choses à faire pour que ça fonctionne correctement, j'espère bien qu'il y a des warnings à la fin de l'ebuild en revanche.

----------

## Astate

Je pense que ca peut etre interessent

Un petit meeting ! 

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-releng/msg_04007.xml

----------

## dapsaille

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Si par màj importante, tu veux dire une lib quand augmente le numéro du .so (expat), franchement, ce genre de warnings m'exaspèrent. Je vois un message de portage qui me dit "attention on a changé d'abi", ma réaction est souvent "sans déconner ? 10 lignes plus haut je vois portage qui m'a viré la lib et mis une autre avec un différent numéro majeur de version, j'aurais pas deviné, merci beaucoup". Pour moi ce genre d'avertissements doit être au mieux automatisé et non pas rajouté à chaque ebuild. Si c'est pour se le trainer dans tous les ebuilds en disant attention faut lancer revdep-rebuild ou reconcilio ou blabla, ça devient inutile.
> 
> Si c'est un changement de conf importante et qu'il y a des choses à faire pour que ça fonctionne correctement, j'espère bien qu'il y a des warnings à la fin de l'ebuild en revanche.

 

Hahahaaaaa ... on voit la le développeur   :Wink: 

 Ok sur le fond suis d'accord avec toi ceci dit sur la forme ca fait un peu trop élitiste.. tu ne trouves pas ? 

Quelqu'un qui débute en Gentoo ne sauras pas forcémment reconnaitre du premier coup d'oeil son changement de X.so.1 en X.so.2 donc risque de se gauffrer ... 

ok tu me répondras que pour ces gens la il y as kubuntu (niark ) 

mais il pourrait être sympa d'avertir en fin d'emerge dans ce cas (pratique pour un update newuse world par exemple).

 En fait ton discours (que j'ai aussi en partie je le rapelle) ne feras que cloisonner Gentoo dans la catégorie "Geek-Attitude" alors que Gentoo as beaucoup à proposer aux débutants désireux un tant soit peu de connaitre leur système (sans forcémment apprendre par coeur le contenu de /dev)    :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

Oui certes, mais en continuant dans l'exagération et la mauvaise foi, je peux te demander ce qu'il en est du downgrade: mettons que pour une raison X ou Y quelqu'un veuille downgrader expat, doit on mettre un warning dans l'ebuild (le vieux donc) ou pas ? Quel message on met ? On parle de reconcilio pour paludis (comment marche pkgcore ?) ?

Je suis tout à fait d'accord que ça fait très élitiste, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux apprendre aux gens à se débrouiller avec les changements d'abi plutôt que des les habituer à avoir un message à chaque fois (qui c'est qui va venir raler après si par malheur quelqu'un a oublié d'écrire son petit poème en mettant une nouvelle version d'une lib dans l'arbre ?  :Smile:  ). Personellement, je ne les lis même plus ces messages. Il y a aussi la solution d'une meilleure gestion, mais malheureusement ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.

Après, je trouve que là où on peut raler c'est que c'est pas tellement documenté dans le handbook (j'ai vu qu'il est conseillé de lancer revdep-rebuild seulement après un depclean) ou encore que portage effaçant l'ancienne lib ne soit pas plus verbeux (à mon avis ça doit pouvoir s'automatiser).

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> La solution la plus efficace serait quand même d'avoir un warning de portage après un sync sur une mise à jour risquée, non ?

 

Ça rejoint un peu l'idée du /usr/{src,ports}/UPDATING de la FreeBSD (et des autres BSD?), que je trouve excellente. Ça serai pas mal je trouve ouais  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ça rejoint un peu l'idée du /usr/{src,ports}/UPDATING de la FreeBSD (et des autres BSD?), que je trouve excellente. Ça serai pas mal je trouve ouais 

 

Tout à fait d'accord, mais comme gentoo a un eselect news, je me disais que le contenu du updating peut être donné sous la forme de news. 

Comme la présence de news est annoncée à la fin d'un sync, on est vite au courrant qu'il faut faire attention.

----------

## mornik

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ça rejoint un peu l'idée du /usr/{src,ports}/UPDATING de la FreeBSD (et des autres BSD?), que je trouve excellente. Ça serai pas mal je trouve ouais  
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord, mais comme gentoo a un eselect news, je me disais que le contenu du updating peut être donné sous la forme de news. 
> 
> Comme la présence de news est annoncée à la fin d'un sync, on est vite au courrant qu'il faut faire attention.

 

Pourquoi pas, mais dans ce cas, il faudrait que le module news ne soit pas masqué (je sais pas s'il est dispo sur l'ensemble des archi, j'ai pas regardé), et mentionné dans le handbook. Au même titre que le stage3.

Mais je reste sur l'idée, qu'il y a un certain nombre d'informations qui doivent être centralisées. Il ne s'agit pas de demander au dev de tout faire et aux utilisateurs de pas se prendre en main, mais plutot d'avoir une structure cohérente dans la gestion des infos. Limiter la fragmentation des informations et des sources.

Libre à chacun apres de suivre différents flux rss ou mailing-list, selon ses affinitées avec sa distribution préférée. Sinon on risque de passer autant de temps à chercher une info pour pouvoir commencer à imaginer faire une installation, qu'à compiler OOo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Astate wrote:*   

> Je pense que ca peut etre interessent
> 
> Un petit meeting ! 
> 
> http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-releng/msg_04007.xml

 

A propos de ce meeting (désolé ça vire vraiment HS): quelqu'un a pu y assister et pourrait me/nous dire ce qui s'y est passé ? J'ai pas pu y être mais ça m'intéresse beaucoup.

----------

## Mickael

À propos de eselect-news, ce dernier ne sera opérationnel qu'à partir de la version 2.2 de portage.

----------

## Bapt

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> À propos de eselect-news, ce dernier ne sera opérationnel qu'à partir de la version 2.2 de portage.

 

Ah ?? Je pensais qu'il était déjà opérationnel, puisque c'est la cas chez moi mais je n'utilise pas portage. Je me demandais aussi pourquoi il n'était pas trop utilisé ...  :Smile: 

Bon wait & see.

----------

## titoucha

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> À propos de eselect-news, ce dernier ne sera opérationnel qu'à partir de la version 2.2 de portage.

 

Est-on encore loin de la version 2.0?

----------

## Mickael

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   À propos de eselect-news, ce dernier ne sera opérationnel qu'à partir de la version 2.2 de portage. 
> 
> Est-on encore loin de la version 2.0?

 

heeee tu as fumé quoi ? :

```
 sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  2.0.51.22-r3 2.1.1-r2 2.1.2.12 2.1.3.19 (~)2.1.4 {build doc elibc_FreeBSD elibc_glibc elibc_uclibc epydoc linguas_pl selinux userland_Darwin userland_GNU}

     Installed versions:  2.1.4(09:22:53 14.01.2008)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

```

dernière version stable 2.1.3.19  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MacFennec

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais mais mais... Pourquoi diable ne suis-je pas surpris ???

 

Y'aurai pas un résumé en français. J'ai du mal à saisir les nuances.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, les announce, il y en a plein désormais. Pas besoin d'un GMN  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je suis aussi très étonné qu'il n'y ai pas un principe de vote public concernant les grandes lignes à prendre pour Gentoo ..

----------

## anigel

Tout ça commence à m'agacer sérieusement, et plus particulièrement les derniers échanges avec Alexis.

Tout le monde semble applaudir des deux mains à l'idée d'un fork. Fort bien. Mais parmi vous qui est prêt à consacrer (beaucoup de) temps à participer à ce bel effort ? Qui plus est il me semble qu'avant de changer de cheval on attend que l'ancien disparaisse. Et il se trouve que Gentoo bouge encore. Les efforts qui doivent être faits doivent l'être dans l'optique de redresser la distrib actuelle plutot que de l'enterrer pour en créer une nouvelle. du moins ça me semble être la voie la plus rentable, pour les dévs et les usagers réunis.

Un fork, ça veut dire : perdre de l'argent, du temps, beaucoup d'efforts, se faire connaitre, diviser la communauté en deux, perdre des dévs de talent des deux côtés. Il y a des soucis, donc ça veut dire qu'il y a des efforts à faire. Les faire ensemble, c'est mieux. alors si vous avez de l'énergie pour un fork, employez-la en priorité à sauver l'actuelle Gentoo : elle n'est pas si mal !

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Tout ça commence à m'agacer sérieusement, et plus particulièrement les derniers échanges avec Alexis.
> 
> Tout le monde semble applaudir des deux mains à l'idée d'un fork. Fort bien. Mais parmi vous qui est prêt à consacrer (beaucoup de) temps à participer à ce bel effort ? Qui plus est il me semble qu'avant de changer de cheval on attend que l'ancien disparaisse. Et il se trouve que Gentoo bouge encore. Les efforts qui doivent être faits doivent l'être dans l'optique de redresser la distrib actuelle plutot que de l'enterrer pour en créer une nouvelle. du moins ça me semble être la voie la plus rentable, pour les dévs et les usagers réunis.
> 
> Un fork, ça veut dire : perdre de l'argent, du temps, beaucoup d'efforts, se faire connaitre, diviser la communauté en deux, perdre des dévs de talent des deux côtés. Il y a des soucis, donc ça veut dire qu'il y a des efforts à faire. Les faire ensemble, c'est mieux. alors si vous avez de l'énergie pour un fork, employez-la en priorité à sauver l'actuelle Gentoo : elle n'est pas si mal !

 

+1 Mais sauver Gentoo se feras en écoutant les users je trouve et non pas en conservant une ligne de conduite élitiste 

(mais j'ai du déja dire cela sur une ml debian il y as quelques années ... ) 

.. d'ou mon post précédent ^^

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, Gentoo doit écouter les users aussi, c'est bien beau les devs, mais s'il y a juste des devs qui utilisent Gentoo, je ne vois pas trop l'utilitée d'une telle distribution.

De plus, l'idée du vote des users je pense que c'est une très bonne idée, car je pense qu'on a un petit mot à dire, car les devs ne sont pas seul dans le bateau.Pour qu'une distribution existe elle doit avoir un minimum d'utilisateurs.

Ça serait le fun, d'avoir l'impression que quelques fois, des opinions des users peuvent arriver à quelque chose de tangible au niveau de Gentoo.

Pour le fork, ça dépendre de la suite, si rien ne change, les users vont partir par eux-mêmes, alors ça changera pas grand chose.

Enfin, si plein de devs quittent en masse vers un fork de DR, bien je pense que tout le monde va comprendre le message.

----------

## kopp

Le problème des votes, c'est comment organiser la chose. Et là tout de suite, si tu réfléchis à tous les problèmes engendrés par un vote en ligne, tu te rends compte que c'est pas faisable !

----------

## anigel

Les userreps ont été tués dans l'oeuf... C'est bien dommage, car aujourd'hui plus que jamais ils auraient pu montrer à quel point un lien entre usagers et développeurs est utile  :Wink: .

Si tu as encore des (bonnes) relations parmi les devs kopp, je pense que tu as matière à t'occuper (et si tu en as le temps, évidemment  :Wink: ).

----------

## billiob

L'idée du fork me semble être un véritable massacre. À ma connaissance, les cas où les forks ont bien fonctionnés sont des cas où une majorité des personnes impliquées étaient pour le fork.

Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que ce sont surtout les utilisateurs qui souhaitent ce fork. Mais ce ne sont pas eux qui font vraiment vivre une distribution. Ce sont les dévs, et un peu les utilisateurs par le biais du forum.

Certes, les utilisateurs ont leur mot à dire et ils devraient être plus souvent consultés. Mais ça doit seulement être une consultation. Les UserReps devraient pouvoir une sorte d'influence, mais pas guider le projet.

Un vote, mais pourquoi faire ?

En tant que développeur, ça m'ennuierait énormement qu'on me dise sur quoi bosser. Les dévs bossent sur leur propre temps libre.

On aimerait tous que gentoo aille de l'avant. Mais que faisons-nous pour aider Gentoo ? Par rapport aux différents problèmes cités, qui a proposé son aide ?

Pour ma part, je n'ai rien fait ...

Nous ne sommes pas des actionnaires.

----------

## dapsaille

 *billiob wrote:*   

> L'idée du fork me semble être un véritable massacre. À ma connaissance, les cas où les forks ont bien fonctionnés sont des cas où une majorité des personnes impliquées étaient pour le fork.
> 
> Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que ce sont surtout les utilisateurs qui souhaitent ce fork. Mais ce ne sont pas eux qui font vraiment vivre une distribution. Ce sont les dévs, et un peu les utilisateurs par le biais du forum.
> 
> Certes, les utilisateurs ont leur mot à dire et ils devraient être plus souvent consultés. Mais ça doit seulement être une consultation. Les UserReps devraient pouvoir une sorte d'influence, mais pas guider le projet.
> ...

 

Houlaaaa aille aille aille ...

 Ca te sers à quoi de fabriquer un bateau si il n'y as personne dedans ou bien si des que tu met 2 personnes il coule alors qu'il est prévu pour 100 ..

 Dire que ce sont les devs qui font vivre la distrib est tout de même limite .. de la à dire que les devs ne servent à rien, certains franchiront ce pas, mais ce sont des anes.

Quand je parlais de l'élitisme je parlais justement de ce genre de réactions .. 

les utilisateurs font vivre la distrib à travers leur expérience, 

les devs analysent ces retours et proposent des améliorations validées par les utilisateurs 

ou bien les utilisateurs ne se servent pas du travail effectué ...

 Grosso modo = COMMUNICATION (je trouve que ca manque vraiment quand même dans Gentoo mais je me répète).

EDIT = Il me semble que tu es dev amsn non ?? si oui je me rapelle bien avoir voté sur le site pour support voix :p

----------

## DuF

Il ne faut pas mélanger le vote pour une "feature" de aMsn et les votes sur le devenir de Gentoo, c'est un peu des dimensions différentes.

Perso je suis plutot d'accord avec billiob, je ne vois pas pourquoi les devs devraient suivre le bon vouloir des utilisateurs, pour moi les devs font ce qu'ils veulent, comme ils le veulent. Et c'est bien pour cette raison qu'il existe une multitude de distributions, car tous les devs ne sont pas d'accord. Ensuite, comme les utilisateurs ne font pas grand chose et bien ils se contentent de choisir la distribution qui leur convient le mieux.

Si demain Gentoo se met à faire des paquets exclusivement binaires, je dirai pourquoi pas, si c'est ce que veulent les devs, mais perso j'irai voir ailleurs. En tout cas ça ne sera pas pour moi une raison suffisante pour faire la morale aux devs. Eux ils font 99% du boulot pendant que moi je ne fais qu'utiliser la distribution avec une contribution proche du 0...

Maintenant tout le monde sait qu'on choisit une distribution pour des principes, des orientations, des affinités (et donc que Gentoo restera une distribution source  :Smile:  ). Et ce n'est pas choquant, que de temps en temps, ces affinités s'éloignent, se rapprochent, s'éloignent, se rapprochent, etc.

La communication c'est gentil, mais on ne peut avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre. Et ça n'a rien à voir avec de l'élitisme, c'est simplement un constat du "chacun à sa place".

Car si demain un mec veut modifier ou participer aux améliorations, par définition il quitte tout bêtement le statut d'utilisateur.

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, je tiens a féliciter Anigel pour son post sur le blog de DR, j'ai trouvé ça très bien.

À voir ton niveau d'écriture, je me demande pourquoi tu ne participe pas plus que ça dans les forums en Anglais.Last edited by d2_racing on Fri Jan 25, 2008 4:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    *Mickael wrote:*   À propos de eselect-news, ce dernier ne sera opérationnel qu'à partir de la version 2.2 de portage. 
> 
> Est-on encore loin de la version 2.0? 
> 
> heeee tu as fumé quoi ? :
> ...

 

Je jure j'ai pas de moquette   :Embarassed:  plus sérieusement je voulais mettre 2.2!

 *MacFennec wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Mais mais mais... Pourquoi diable ne suis-je pas surpris ??? 
> 
> Y'aurai pas un résumé en français. J'ai du mal à saisir les nuances.  

 

+1 je suis comme toi l'anglais courant et moi ça fait deux   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Il ne faut pas mélanger le vote pour une "feature" de aMsn et les votes sur le devenir de Gentoo, c'est un peu des dimensions différentes.
> 
> Perso je suis plutot d'accord avec billiob, je ne vois pas pourquoi les devs devraient suivre le bon vouloir des utilisateurs, pour moi les devs font ce qu'ils veulent, comme ils le veulent. Et c'est bien pour cette raison qu'il existe une multitude de distributions, car tous les devs ne sont pas d'accord. Ensuite, comme les utilisateurs ne font pas grand chose et bien ils se contentent de choisir la distribution qui leur convient le mieux.
> 
> Si demain Gentoo se met à faire des paquets exclusivement binaires, je dirai pourquoi pas, si c'est ce que veulent les devs, mais perso j'irai voir ailleurs. En tout cas ça ne sera pas pour moi une raison suffisante pour faire la morale aux devs. Eux ils font 99% du boulot pendant que moi je ne fais qu'utiliser la distribution avec une contribution proche du 0...
> ...

 

Participer aux améliorations chez moi ne se résume pas à "pondre du code" mais bel et bien à se creuser les méninges pour trouver une idée qui vas fare la différence. 

Idée qui quoi qu'il en soit seras bien entendue mise en oeuvre par les devs, 

ou bien comme c'est le cas actuellement de facon générale, trouvée par les devs.

Hors des idées de dev pour le grand public, c'est "en général" un peu trop "touchy" pour le commun des mortels, d'ou le coté un peu trop élitiste parfois des applis, ce qui as pour but de nuire à l'utilisation en masse .. 

M'enfin bon ce que j'en dit avant tout c'est vive les devs bien sur, ne croyez pas que je dénigre leur travail titanesque ni la gentillesse qu'ils ont d'offrir leur temp et leurs compétences, mais je dis juste qu'un peu plus de comm avec les end-users permettrait d'optimiser leur don de temp et de compétence   :Wink: 

PS= Je sens que maintenant je vais me faire pourrir par les devs ^^

----------

## Temet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Au fait, je tiens a féliciter Anigel pour son post sur le blog de DR, j'ai trouvé ça très bien.
> 
> À voir ton niveau d'écriture, je me demande pourquoi tu ne participe pas plus que ça dans les forums en Anglais.

 

Garder un minimum de vie sociale irl peut être  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Bon les gens faut maintenant lire [gentoo-dev-announce] Summary from Release Engineering meeting on 23 Jan 2008 ainsi que [gentoo-dev-announce] Call for feature requests for 2008.0. Dans le premier après avoir regarder en travers et très rapidement, il y a des choses qui vont vous intéressez sur la communication :

 *Quote:*   

> How do we involve the community more?
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Some of the most popular suggestions--addition of the public beta,
> ...

 

Pour en revenir sur l'exemple de la grosse couille dans le potage d'expat, ben ils le savent, puisqu'ils le disent eux-même dans l'annonce de ce meeting sur le site de gentoo. Je dis cela juste pour éviter que nous nous enfermions dans un débat, échange, trop stérile et que nous restions sur une idée figée sur ce qui ce passe dans et autour de gentoo. /me quand je vois certains se dirent, mais que va devenir Gentoo, ou veut-elle aller, je sais pas mais pour mio, gentoo n'a qu'une seule voix à suivre, et c'est celle qui fut dessinée à ses débuts :

* permettre à l'utilisateur de mettre ce qu'il souhaite 

** l'utilisateur peut configurer sa machine comme il le souhaite ben c'est beau.

* développer un outil qui va gérer à merveille ces dépendances (faut quand même pas pousser, mais aller trouver dans une distribution autre, l'équivalent de portage, revdep-rebuild, etc-update) je parle pas des bsd on s'en inspire voir plus  :Smile: 

bon on peut dire qu'il manque ceci ou cela, mais il lui faut grandir.

Ces deux points sont la seule voix à suivre.

Pour finir, je lis ce thread avec attention, et je ne vois toujours pas ce que viens foutre le mot fork ou fourchette, dans nos discussion. Mais expliquer le moi au moins une fois! Pourquoi vous sentez vous à l'étroit sous gentoo d'où votre envie de fourchette  :Laughing: 

arrf faudrait faire un résumer des requêtes et petits chagrins de chacun /me commence à être perdu.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

Bah le premier truc qui me vient en tête la, c'est kdenlive.

La version 0.5 est sortie depuis des mois et des mois et n'est pas dans portage.

C'est pas un petit soft bien dans son coin quand même... il est numéro 4 sur kde-apps avec un score de 88%

Je sais qu'Alexis a essayé de relancer le truc mais voilà, y a personne pour s'en occuper.

D'ailleurs, tu peux prendre smplayer, qui est juste derrière (toujours 88%), c'est la même chose.

Et qu'on ne vienne pas me péter le fion avec les overlay. Une des forces de Gentoo, c'est d'avoir un arbre officiel bien rempli et cohérent. Foutre un overlay par ci, un overlay par là, pour moi, c'est SALE! (chacun fait ce qu'il veut).

Donc pour moi, il y a bien un manque de ce coté là.

Après, je constate le manque... sans pour autant gueuler sur le bugs.gentoo.org ... car je suis tout simplement bien incapable de faire le boulot d'un dev (ou juste un packageur).

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, tu peux prendre smplayer, qui est juste derrière (toujours 88%), c'est la même chose.
> 
> 

 

hmmm slui là c'est juste que j'ai la flemme, je l'ai en local chez moi, y'a un bon ebuild sur b.g.o, j'ai promis à quelqu'un de l'ajouter, va falloir que je tienne mes promesses, merci de m'y faire penser ;p

----------

## anigel

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Au fait, je tiens a féliciter Anigel pour son post sur le blog de DR, j'ai trouvé ça très bien.
> 
> À voir ton niveau d'écriture, je me demande pourquoi tu ne participe pas plus que ça dans les forums en Anglais. 
> 
> Garder un minimum de vie sociale irl peut être 

 

Merci d2_racing. Mais comme le dit Temet, je n'ai pas vraiment de temps à consacrer (durablement et efficacement, s'entend) à ces débats. DR est quelqu'un que je respecte beaucoup, pour tout ce qu'il a déjà fait, et pour ce qu'il représente, mais je trouve que si la critique est facile (la communication dans la structure actuelle), il ne fait guère mieux pour l'instant, et n'a pas vraiment donné les détails importants qui auraient permis aux devs de se prononcer sur des projets et des orientations claires. Je le lui ai deja dit en privé, par mail, il n'a pas répondu. Je réponds donc publiquement.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et qu'on ne vienne pas me péter le fion avec les overlay. Une des forces de Gentoo, c'est d'avoir un arbre officiel bien rempli et cohérent. Foutre un overlay par ci, un overlay par là, pour moi, c'est SALE! (chacun fait ce qu'il veut).

 

Même pas peur, je vais te le péter (  :Shocked:  ) ! Je suis d'un avis totalement opposé. Si les choses mettent autant de temps à arriver dans l'arbre officiel, c'est justement à cause de la QA autour de l'arbre officiel. Un bon remède structurel serait justement de se servir des overlays pour permettre l'arrivée rapide dans portage de tout ce qui n'est pas vraiment testé. C'est déjà le cas avec les gros projets, et ça marche pas mal : quand on pioche dans ces overlays, on sait qu'on risque de bousiller un truc. Tant pis, on tente. Quand on pioche dans l'arbre officiel, on s'attend à un truc qui marche. Un peu la même différence entre une Debian "stable" et une "testing". Je pousserai même le vice jusqu'à assouplir l'accès à ces overlays, de façon à ce que les usagers ayant peu de temps à consacrer à la distrib puissent le faire tout de même, quitte à ne maintenir que 2 ou 3 bricoles. Alros bien sûr, ça demande de modifier portage pour prendre en compet ces aspects "stable" et "testing", en y intégrant de façon transparente les overlays. Et c'est bien là que le bât blesse : pour ça, il faut décider. Et ça, c'est vachement dur avec une équipe dirigeante qui ne dirige pas. C'est pour ça que je milite volontiers pour un lead unique (DR ou qqun d'autre, j'ai déjà dit que je ne croyais pas au messie).

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> hmmm slui là c'est juste que j'ai la flemme, je l'ai en local chez moi, y'a un bon ebuild sur b.g.o, j'ai promis à quelqu'un de l'ajouter, va falloir que je tienne mes promesses, merci de m'y faire penser ;p

 

Merci à toi de prendre du temps pour faire de Gentoo ce qu'elle est actuellement. Même si ce n'est pas parfait, il est bon de rappeler que ça prend du temps, et que les gens comme toi font beaucoup pour nous. Et à ce titre, même avis divergents, on doit avoir un minimum de respect (cf les échanges un peu houleux plus haut   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Merci donc  :Wink: .

----------

## anigel

Au passage (ouis, je me mets à faire du post-count si je veux, toc), vous pouvez suivre (les anglophones, pour les autres faites traduire par google ou autre outil automatique) les débats ici par exemple.

----------

## Temet

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   
> 
> D'ailleurs, tu peux prendre smplayer, qui est juste derrière (toujours 88%), c'est la même chose.
> 
>  
> ...

 

J'ai déjà installé l'ebuild  :Wink: 

Je ne sais plus laquelle c'est, mais ça roule très bien.

Il s'est bien amélioré le player soit dit en passant. Je l'avais essayé au début, je l'ai même traduit 2 ou 3 versions mais j'en ai eu ras le bol des updates bi-hebdomadaires (c'est long et chiant de mettre à jour une tradoc).

M'enfin là, il marche vraiment bien.

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah le premier truc qui me vient en tête la, c'est kdenlive.
> 
> La version 0.5 est sortie depuis des mois et des mois et n'est pas dans portage.
> 
> C'est pas un petit soft bien dans son coin quand même... il est numéro 4 sur kde-apps avec un score de 88%
> ...

 

Tiens maintenant que j'y pense, puisque tu m'as l'air volontaire et que ça a l'air à la mode d'impliquer au maximum les utilisateurs, pourquoi tu ne répondrais pas aux questions que j'avais posées sur b.g.o et proposerais un nouveau ebuild ?   :Twisted Evil: 

Ok, trève de provocation, mais ça ne peut que faire avancer les choses de se bouger pour ce paquet, je n'ai pas le temps de le faire bien et je pense que c'est le cas de beaucoup de gens, toute aide est la bienvenue, et si tu l'utilises et que tu trouves qu'il est mal maintenu, autant se bouger que d'attendre que ça tombe tout cuit (dès fois on peut attendre longtemps). Pour la petite histoire, c'est en appliquant plus ou moins cette philosophie (si je pense pouvoir améliorer les choses, je le fais, je rale pas) que j'ai commencé à contribuer, puis je suis devenu dev, puis... (j'ai commencé à bosser sur texlive comme ça aussi)

----------

## Temet

@Alexis:

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Après, je constate le manque... sans pour autant gueuler sur le bugs.gentoo.org ... car je suis tout simplement bien incapable de faire le boulot d'un dev (ou juste un packageur).

 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @Alexis:
> 
>  *Temet wrote:*   Après, je constate le manque... sans pour autant gueuler sur le bugs.gentoo.org ... car je suis tout simplement bien incapable de faire le boulot d'un dev (ou juste un packageur). 
> 
> 

 

Certes, mais il y a quelques années j'étais très certainement bien moins capable que toi maintenant. La question n'est pas ce que tu sais faire, mais ce que tu as envie de faire et donc peux faire.

NB: si je savais faire pour kdenlive, ça ferait bien longtemps qu'il serait dans l'arbre, crois moi.

----------

## mornik

hum, à la fois s'il y a pas d'utilisateurs, il n'y a pas non plus de besoins. mis à part des besoins personnels. Doit-on pour autant tous développer notre propre distribution ? 

Je sais, je suis tres mal placé pour critiquer. Ma seule contribution, foireuse en plus, à été l'ouverture d'un bug pour orpheus, et apres j'ai pas eu le temps de répondre au dev.... Un zéro pointé pour bibi.

Participer ? oui mais j'avoue que 1 : je trouve qu'il est ardue de se mettre dans le moule prévu. (que ce soit pour le dev ou pour la doc) 2 j'ai aucunes des qualitée nécessaire pour un tel projet. (et encore moins les compétences de dev).

Par contre j'aime cette distribution, et j'apprécie le travail des autres. Je regrette juste quelques limitations ou manques.

Mais bon c'est peut-être là l'élitisme. Un dev, il peut développer ce qu'il lui manque.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  La question n'est pas ce que tu sais faire, mais ce que tu as envie de faire et donc peux faire.

 

En effet, avec de la volonté et surtout prendre le temps de comprendre les choses, l'impossible n'est rien.

J'ai codé 3 ans en language machine(Assembleur IBM/370) dans le cadre de ma job  et je suis pas mort  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

C'est officiel, DR ne veut pas forker Gentoo, il veut travailler de son côté à améliorer la production ou certains aspects de Gentoo. Techniquement il veut intégrer ses modifications à Gentoo en temps et lieu.

Je pense que c'est une excellente nouvelle.

----------

## Untux

 *d2-racing wrote:*   

> C'est officiel, DR ne veut pas forker Gentoo, il veut travailler de son côté à améliorer la production ou certains aspects de Gentoo. Techniquement il veut intégrer ses modifications à Gentoo en temps et lieu.

 

Aaaaah ! Si il y en a, ici, qui ont contribué à faire pencher la balance de ce côté... qu'ils en soient remerciés ! :]

Un sympathisant anonyme du club NoForkPorFavor.

----------

## d2_racing

Il a repris quelques points de Anigel dans son explication... :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Il ne faut pas mélanger le vote pour une "feature" de aMsn et les votes sur le devenir de Gentoo, c'est un peu des dimensions différentes.
> 
> Perso je suis plutot d'accord avec billiob, je ne vois pas pourquoi les devs devraient suivre le bon vouloir des utilisateurs, pour moi les devs font ce qu'ils veulent, comme ils le veulent. Et c'est bien pour cette raison qu'il existe une multitude de distributions, car tous les devs ne sont pas d'accord. Ensuite, comme les utilisateurs ne font pas grand chose et bien ils se contentent de choisir la distribution qui leur convient le mieux.
> 
> Si demain Gentoo se met à faire des paquets exclusivement binaires, je dirai pourquoi pas, si c'est ce que veulent les devs, mais perso j'irai voir ailleurs. En tout cas ça ne sera pas pour moi une raison suffisante pour faire la morale aux devs. Eux ils font 99% du boulot pendant que moi je ne fais qu'utiliser la distribution avec une contribution proche du 0...
> ...

 

D'accord à 200% avec toi !!!

----------

## dapsaille

Bah ce que j'en dit c'est que sans support de la part des utilisateurs le taff des devs ne resteras que pour les devs ..

 Il faut savoir ce que l'on veux aussi à la fin ..

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, sans les devs, les utilisateurs ils ne vont nulle part.

Sinon, je comprends très bien que les devs développent ce qu'ils ont envie de faire, et que les trucs rébarbatifs nécessaires, ils aient pas envie de le faire. c'est comme nettoyer les WC, ça fait plaisir à personne. Mais l'impression que j'ai un peu parfois, c'est que les dévs développent ce qu'ils veulent, sans vraiment s'occuper des autres devs ou d'une espèce de ligne directrice. Espérons que l'activité qui a surgi ces derniers temps se continuent avec l'inertie et que les choses deviennent encore mieux. Bon courage à tous les devs pour le boulot !

----------

## bi3l

Quand on voit la liste des dev qui sont partis (dont uberlord, metalgod, ...) par rapport à celle des nouveaux venus, il y a de quoi être sceptique quant à l'avenir de gentoo.

----------

## davidou2a

ouais pour les dev je comprends qu'il y ait du taff, perso j'aiderai bien mais comme je suis nul en anglais... :s j'ai beau avoir des ptites competances je suis anglophobe :s

----------

## d2_racing

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Quand on voit la liste des dev qui sont partis (dont uberlord, metalgod, ...) par rapport à celle des nouveaux venus, il y a de quoi être sceptique quant à l'avenir de gentoo.

 

J'ai juste une chose à dire à propos de ceci : Personne n'est irremplaçable et surtout dans le monde de l'informatique.

J'ai déjà vu du monde au bureau qui se prenait pour des dieux et quand ils sont parti, ont a pris leurs place et il n'y a pas eu une longue période de transition. Certains en on prit pour leur égo car tout roulait nickel et ça les faisaient chier.

----------

## titoucha

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ouais pour les dev je comprends qu'il y ait du taff, perso j'aiderai bien mais comme je suis nul en anglais... :s j'ai beau avoir des ptites competances je suis anglophobe :s

 

Je suis comme toi les quelques compétences que je possède sont bridées par mon anglais plus qu'approximatif et j'ai beau avoir suivit des cours rien n'y fait.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

faut faire quoi pour devenir Dev ? pour aider les Devs ?

à part ne pas être anglophobe ? bien qu'en français ça serait plus simple et plus rapide...

/me veut devenir Dev!!!

----------

## VisualStation

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> faut faire quoi pour devenir Dev ? pour aider les Devs ?
> 
> à part ne pas être anglophobe ? bien qu'en français ça serait plus simple et plus rapide...
> 
> /me veut devenir Dev!!!

 

Repondre à un questionnaire

Etre soutenu par au moins 1 dev

Dormir peu comme pourra te le dire Anigel, et Alexis

Maitriser un moins 2 langages de base tel que le C et python (j'en cite 2 au pif quoi que le C c'est important pour GNU/Linux)

Etre productif  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

tu peux commencer par trainer sur bugzilla et aider à résoudre des bugs, proposer des ebuilds etc. Il faut faire ça avant qu'un dev te prenne sous son aile.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bugs.gentoo.org je trouve ça affreux, complètement illisible...

----------

## geekounet

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> bugs.gentoo.org je trouve ça affreux, complètement illisible...

 

Il est ptêt pas aussi beau que les bugzilla de Gnome et KDE, mais il n'est pas du tout illisible...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   bugs.gentoo.org je trouve ça affreux, complètement illisible... 
> 
> Il est ptêt pas aussi beau que les bugzilla de Gnome et KDE, mais il n'est pas du tout illisible... 

 

À savoir aussi qu'ils ont bien améliorer depuis ~2ans (et ça continue). Pour ceux qui postent de temps à autres quelques ebuild comme moi, les changements ont été visibles et bénéfiques! Mais c'est vrai que pour un néophyte c'est pas forcément évident aux premiers abords.

----------

## Temet

Bah ce que je constate de l'annonce de Daniel, c'est que d'un coup on a eu une newsletter et une 2008.0 est programmée ...

Je constate aussi qu'à chaque fois que je râle sur un paquet, Alexis le commit ou essaye de débloquer la situation (kdenlive) ... donc je vais continuer de râler  :Laughing:  (Merci Alexis).

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 : on voit que ça repart. Soyons positifs et concrets : que chacun qui s'en sente capable prenne d'assaut b.g.o pour faire remonter les points connus mais non encore corrigés dans portage  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

il y a aussi smplayer dans portage, Merci Alexis

----------

## guilc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> il y a aussi smplayer dans portage, Merci Alexis

 

Ouais mais il a osé ne  keyworder que ~amd64, et les ~x86 alors ?   :Laughing: 

Ca va qu'un bug a déja été ouvert pour le keywording (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207569)  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

hum je l'ai installé sur mes 2 ~86, bizarre...

----------

## guilc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> hum je l'ai installé sur mes 2 ~86, bizarre...

 

Je sais pas comment tu fais : il est pas keywordé, à moins de le keyworder soi-même bien sûr  :Wink: 

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/media-video/smplayer/smplayer-0.5.62.ebuild?rev=1.1&view=markup

Mais bien sûr, il ne devrait plus tarder à l'être (je charie juste Alexis :p)

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah ce que je constate de l'annonce de Daniel, c'est que d'un coup on a eu une newsletter et une 2008.0 est programmée ...

 

Je pense que ça été un wake up call bénéfique  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Le nouveau minimal CD devrait venir avec le kernel 2.6.24, je pense que c'est une excellente nouvelle pour ceux qui ont des Jmicrons  :Smile: 

Peut-être que ma carte WIFI IPW3945 va fonctionne out of the box avec ce CD:)

----------

## Alexis

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   il y a aussi smplayer dans portage, Merci Alexis 
> 
> Ouais mais il a osé ne  keyworder que ~amd64, et les ~x86 alors ?  
> 
> Ca va qu'un bug a déja été ouvert pour le keywording (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207569) 

 

Hahaha c'est ça d'utiliser une archi des années 80  :Smile: 

Bon sinon sur le bug tu peux aussi rajouter un "works here too + emerge --info", mais abusez pas trop, si y'a 30 commentaires comme ça, ça peut en saouler certains  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Hahaha c'est ça d'utiliser une archi des années 80 

 

Bah ouais mais c'est pas ma faute si j'ai toujours un PC du début des années 2000. Enfin si, c'est ma faute, mais il tourne encore très bien   :Laughing: 

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Bon sinon sur le bug tu peux aussi rajouter un "works here too + emerge --info", mais abusez pas trop, si y'a 30 commentaires comme ça, ça peut en saouler certains 

 

Done !

----------

## nemo13

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   il y a aussi smplayer dans portage, Merci Alexis 
> 
> Ouais mais il a osé ne  keyworder que ~amd64, et les ~x86 alors ?  
> 
> Ca va qu'un bug a déja été ouvert pour le keywording (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207569) 

 

Pour l'essayer j'avais modifié mon make.conf avec :

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 ~*"
```

mon fixe est un P4 en 32 bits

mails smplayer veux QT et moi je suis gtk ( xfce4 )

donc je ne suis pas chaud pour me trainer QT

voili-voila ; dommage

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est du QT4 ça s'intègre plutôt bien à un environnement GTK contrairement au 3, en tout cas j'utilisais ça sous XFCE

Et vu le manque de player vidéo potable en GTK c'est le meilleur choix !

----------

## nemo13

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> C'est du QT4 ça s'intègre plutôt bien à un environnement GTK contrairement au 3, en tout cas j'utilisais ça sous XFCE
> 
> Et vu le manque de player vidéo potable en GTK c'est le meilleur choix !

 

je veux bien tenté la chôôse mais

```
 emerge -avt smplayer

>>> cfg-update-1.8.2-r1: Checksum index is up-to-date ...

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/smplayer-0.5.62  LINGUAS="fr -bg -cs -de -en_US -es -hu -it -ja -ka -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sr -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/smplayer-0.5.62 to /

 * smplayer-0.5.62.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking smplayer-0.5.62.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * 

 * (1) In order to compile media-video/smplayer first you need to build

 * =x11-libs/qt-4* with USE=" qt3support" flag(s)

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/smplayer-0.5.62 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1240:  Called qt4_pkg_setup

 *              qt4.eclass, line  149:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ ${diemessage} != "" ]] && die "can't emerge ${CATEGORY}/${PN}: ${diemessage}"

 *  The die message:

 *   can't emerge media-video/smplayer: (1) recompile qt4 with " qt3support" USE flag(s) ; 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/smplayer-0.5.62/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/smplayer-0.5.62/temp/die.env'.

 * 
```

quoi qui va se passer en mettant le use  *Quote:*   

> qt3support

  àqt4 ?

A+

rem si je squatte trop me le dire (mais j'aimes trop ma gentoo )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ça n'installera pas Qt3 rassure-toi   :Wink: 

SMplayer n'ayant pas finis d'être porté sur Qt4, il faut installer Qt4 avec le support du code Qt3 restant.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai trouvé ça par hassard sur le net : http://lists.sabayonlinux.org/pipermail/devel-sabayonlinux.org/2008-January/000094.html

----------

## Mickael

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé ça par hassard sur le net : http://lists.sabayonlinux.org/pipermail/devel-sabayonlinux.org/2008-January/000094.html

 

Bon ben Magic_Banana doit mettre un ptit (résolu) non...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Ah bah, ca calme.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   J'ai trouvé ça par hassard sur le net : http://lists.sabayonlinux.org/pipermail/devel-sabayonlinux.org/2008-January/000094.html 
> 
> Bon ben Magic_Banana doit mettre un ptit (résolu) non... 

 

Effectivement. J'avoue avoir déjà du mal à comprendre l'engouement suscité par Sabayon auprès du geek de base. Si Daniel Robbins s'y met aussi, c'est peut-être que j'ai manqué quelque chose...  :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon c'est pas un gourou non plus faut peut etre pas abuser ..

 Il utilise quelque marque de rasoir que je prenne le même ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Il utilise quelque marque de rasoir que je prenne le même ?  

 

Karcher.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Bon c'est pas un gourou non plus faut peut etre pas abuser ..

 

Il me semble quand même que si il y a un type capable de comprendre l'intérêt du projet Gentoo, c'est bien son fondateur. Pour ce qui est de Sabayon je vois un assemblage exhaustif (comprendre 3 applications en moyenne pour une tâche donnée) de logiciels instables (comprendre trois plantage par jour en moyenne) qu'il est impossible de maintenir (comprendre des /etc/portage/package.* surpeuplés).

Non. Vraiment, je ne comprends pas...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Bon c'est pas un gourou non plus faut peut etre pas abuser .. 
> 
> Il me semble quand même que si il y a un type capable de comprendre l'intérêt du projet Gentoo, c'est bien son fondateur. Pour ce qui est de Sabayon je vois un assemblage exhaustif (comprendre 3 applications en moyenne pour une tâche donnée) de logiciels instables (comprendre trois plantage par jour en moyenne) qu'il est impossible de maintenir (comprendre des /etc/portage/package.* surpeuplés).
> 
> Non. Vraiment, je ne comprends pas...

 

Si sous l'impulsion de DR, Sabayon devient stable et utilisable, tu comprendras mieux ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si sous l'impulsion de DR, Sabayon devient stable et utilisable, tu comprendras mieux ?

 

Bah non...  :Laughing:  Si c'est pour refaire une Gentoo, mieux vaut partir de Gentoo elle même que de Sabayon. L'instabilité (ils appellent cela être "at the bleeding edge") est la marque de fabrique de Sabayon !

----------

## titoucha

Sabayon il ont un autre thème que Gentoo, ça change   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## d2_racing

La seule chose que je trouve bien chez Sabayon pour un débutant , c'est que l'installeur graphique semble fonctionner contrairement à celui de Gentoo.

----------

## Temet

Bah au moins nous on ne te prend pas en traitre.

Le notre ne semble pas et ne marche pas  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> (...)c'est que l'installeur graphique semble fonctionner contrairement à celui de Gentoo.

 

Normal en même temps: faut-il rappeler que l'installeur graphique du livecd Gentoo n'est officiellement pas supporté...

----------

## dapsaille

Encore un truc qui as du trainer sur une todo et jamais aboutti ...

 Dommage   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi le livecd il boot meme pas sur mon pc, par contre il faut que je le test sur la ps3 car j'ai vu une vidéo sur youtube du live cd gentoo tournant sur une ps3...

EDIT: http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=tABclc26p7A

----------

## kwenspc

Des CD Gentoo rien ne vaut le minimal, mode console pawa. Le reste c'est "tu purri".

Pour un livecd autant utiliser celui de Knoppix, Sabayon etc...

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Des CD Gentoo rien ne vaut le minimal, mode console pawa. Le reste c'est "tu purri".
> 
> Pour un livecd autant utiliser celui de Knoppix, Sabayon etc...

 

Perso je préfère le sysrescuecd dans le genre minimal et complet à la fois (il a tout ce qu'il pour une install quoi), et dérivé de Gentoo en plus  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce qu'on doit utiliser la alternative method pour installer une Gentoo avec ça, ou est-ce qu'on peut installer Gentoo comme avec le minimal CD...je sais qu'il y a des différences quand on veut chrooter avec Knoppix comparativement au minimal CD de Gentoo.

J'ai déjà utilisé SystemRescue CD mais jamais pour installer Gentoo.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso Archie, Knoppix, Ubuntu..., bref un LiveCD avec un environnement graphique pour aller sur le net passer le temps. Voir mieux j'install Gentoo dans un dossier sur mon PC principal (/root/<nomdupccible> par exemple) puis je fais un gros tar.bz2 que je met sur mon serveur, je démarre le CD minimal Gentoo, je formate les partitions, je télécharge et extrait l'archive, j'installe grub et c''est Fini   :Laughing: 

d2_racing ->   Y'a pas beaucoup de différences, si tu connais un peu Linux tu peux suivre le HandBook normal et adapter facilement,

----------

## anigel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Perso je préfère le sysrescuecd dans le genre minimal et complet à la fois (il a tout ce qu'il pour une install quoi), et dérivé de Gentoo en plus 

 

+1 : il ne manque que netselect  :Wink: .

----------

## davidou2a

+2 pour rescuecd en plus il a une interface legere on peut meme choisir entre dillo et FF  :Razz:  (non non c'est pas un troll  :Smile: )

----------

## Bapt

Idem pour sysrecuecd, mais en revanche avec links comme navigateur (je ne vois l'intérêt de lancer X pour faire une install, links sur 1 tty, le chroot sur un autre tty.

Quoi que en général j'opte pour la même solution que GentooUser@Clubic, je prépare ma nouvelle gentoo sur un linux déjà installé, et ensuite je boot sysrecuecd pour une dépaquer ma gentoo déjà prête. 

PS: Pour les aventureux, j'ai même préparé une install gentoo linux depuis un chroot sur FreeBSD avec l'emulation linux et ça marche !!! par contre, il faut beaucoup jouer avec brandelf et c'est un peu sport, mais très enrichissant dans la connaissance de l'OS.

----------

## Bluespear

C'était à prévoire ça :p Le premier jour de l'offre de Danial le responsable de Sabayon lui a proposé de venir chez Sabayon  :Very Happy: 

Quant à Sabayon, sans gentoo je vois pas comment ça pourrait survivre.

Le mérite que ça a eu cette histoire c'est que ça a réveillé plein de monde  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

@Bapt : pour links en console via framebuffer autant garder le livecd gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## cyrius

Tout a fait d accord avec toi Bluespear. 

Si j'ai bien compris DR va peut etre prendre portage de son coté et le faire evoluer via Sabayon.

Il a été nominé pour les trustees Gentoo.....

Effectivement, ca réveille. A suivre donc.

----------

## d2_racing

 *cyrius wrote:*   

> Il a été nominé pour les trustees Gentoo.....

 

J'ai vu ça ce soir sur son blog...même lui il se demande si sa demande va être acceptée...ça serait tellement drôle qu'il puisse revenir par la porte d'en arrière...à suivre.Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Jan 31, 2008 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *cyrius wrote:*   Il a été nominé pour les trustees Gentoo..... 
> 
> J'ai vu ça ce soir sur son blog...même lui il se demande si sa demande va être acceptée...ça serait tellement drôle qu'il puisse revenir par la bonne d'en arrière...à suivre.

 

Mouarf... nos amis Quebecois...  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouin...c'était quoi cette phrase,mon cerveau a été plus vite que mes mains  :Smile: 

----------

## cyrius

Tiens pour info, si vous avez besoin d'avoir accés à un ebuild disparu suite au nettoyage intempestif de l'arbre de portage :

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/?hideattic=0

En fait, ils ont un subversion et ils gardent tout si j'ai bien compris.

Tips par "SteveL"

----------

## geekounet

 *cyrius wrote:*   

> Tiens pour info, si vous avez besoin d'avoir accés à un ebuild disparu suite au nettoyage intempestif de l'arbre de portage :
> 
> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/?hideattic=0
> 
> En fait, ils ont un subversion et ils gardent tout si j'ai bien compris.
> ...

 

s/subversion/cvs/ malheureusement  :Confused: 

----------

## Francois LE COAT

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> moi le livecd il boot meme pas sur mon pc, par contre il faut que je le test sur la ps3 car j'ai vu une vidéo sur youtube du live cd gentoo tournant sur une ps3...
> 
> EDIT: http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=tABclc26p7A

 

YouTube le confirme. Je le confirme aussi.

J'ai porté une application sur PlayStation 3, grâce au liveCD Gentoo Linux. Voir https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561746-highlight-ps3.html. Il s'agit d'ARAnyM que l'on peut trouver ici http://eureka.atari.org/MacAranym.zip sur mon site ou http://aranym.org/ à la source de son développement GNU/GPL.

Pour les francophones c'est ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578178-highlight-ps3.html  :Smile: 

Le liveCD est très utile pour les développeurs Linux, qui ne souhaitent pas transformer leur PS3 en devel box  :Shocked: 

----------

